# Last Post Wins!



## PatHoge

I'm totally winning.


----------



## jlloyd

How do I win this? lol


----------



## Guest

Woot! another person from ohio ^ .. Pat you wont win.. just sayin...


----------



## jlloyd

I am no longer winning .


----------



## huntken

jlloyd said:


> I am no longer winning .


You were winnng, but now I am...and maybe i should close this thread so that i will remain winner? Na....


----------



## kook

You guys are doing it wrong.


----------



## Brett6781

Boom! Winner!


----------



## SyNiK4L

Winning


----------



## stonerdroid

first!

Sent from my liberated DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brett6781

as a moderator, If I post, then lock this thread is it considered cheating?


----------



## SyNiK4L

yes...even tho some other of us can unlock it. Post and relock it ROFL


----------



## monkey1911

I r win! ROFL!!!!!


----------



## Guest

SyNiK4L said:


> yes...even tho some other of us can unlock it. Post and relock it ROFL


So if i post & lock thread i wins? *evil grin*


----------



## SyNiK4L

airforcegeek said:


> So if i post & lock thread i wins? *evil grin*


well not if another mod unlocks it and post and relocks it....then that mod would win....thus far u lose
because im #winning


----------



## Dewguzzler

what does hi score mean? did i break it?


----------



## PatHoge

#Winning!


----------



## IRONMatt

oh hello. Im bi winning


----------



## PatHoge

Winning

________________________

*THREAD LOCKED.*


----------



## SyNiK4L

Haha cheatee
Sent from mi dx


----------



## Dewguzzler

im currently in last place


----------



## kook

Brett6781 said:


> as a moderator, If I post, then lock this thread is it considered cheating?


This is what I would do on my forum.

Sent from my full Sense 3.0 Tbolt.


----------



## Dewguzzler

kook said:


> This is what I would do on my forum.
> 
> Sent from my full Sense 3.0 Tbolt.


moar like kRook


----------



## cassdroid

The women always get the last word duh

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewguzzler

sorry i didnt understand the rules


----------



## Guest

eh..looks like im winning now...


----------



## alpha25100

Whets the prize?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cassdroid

I would like like to thank all my fellow Android lovers for letting me be last

Sent from Mai Thunderbolt


----------



## Guest

lol... you wish.


----------



## PatHoge

The prize is, I get to put Winner of Last Post Wins in my sig.


----------



## rgray331975

What, who, why

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

you lose!


----------



## Brett6781

False

you all lose! I win!


----------



## Dewguzzler

Brett6781 said:


> False
> 
> you all lose! I win!


^^^^^
true statement


----------



## Guest

<-------------- winner..


----------



## Dewguzzler

airforcegeek said:


> <-------------- winner..


winners cant be dead


----------



## IRONMatt

im alive biatch


----------



## Dewguzzler

well then you are the winner


----------



## cassdroid

Umm yeah did you get that memo...

cassdroid won

Sent from Mai Thunderbolt


----------



## birdman

i win

*closes thread*

MUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## inomad

First I would like to thank my mom who taught me anything is possible,my wife for buying me my DX and finally I would like to give a very special thank you to Rootwiki who without there time and hard work none of this would be possible...now wheres my prize lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## krylon360

Why not. lol


----------



## cassdroid

DO NOT POST IN THIS THREAD!!! 
or the sky will fall ,there will be an earthquake and then a twitter outage followed by the rapture

Sent from Mai Thunderbolt

Ps I win


----------



## Dewguzzler

She's the virus ^^

Sent from my highly evolved cm7 powered droidx


----------



## Guest

lol well.. guess the sky is going to fall...


----------



## Dewguzzler

Hide to wives hide to kids

Sent from my highly evolved cm7 powered DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Brett6781

If you post after me I will get my friends from Anonymous and LulzSec to mess you up









Btw, I winz!


----------



## Guest

I wouldn't be bragging to be friends with any of them.. just gonna throw that out there.

Btw.. im winning.


----------



## Brett6781

airforcegeek said:


> I wouldn't be bragging to be friends with any of them.. just gonna throw that out there.


I'm not... just follow them on twitter.









Also:


airforcegeek said:


> Btw.. im winning.


FALSE


----------



## Guest

Brett6781 said:


> I'm not... just follow them on twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also:
> 
> FALSE


 TRUTH..for the time being.

I follow them on twitter too. But mostly because its part of my job. If only they really knew what is about to happen... >_>


----------



## Dewguzzler

But you're only HERE as a moderator

Sent from my highly evolved cm7 powered DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## IRONMatt

stop teh trolling. i want to win. go away children.


----------



## birdman

next person who posts here gets banned....

that is all...

xD


----------



## R1Lover

Last post, i win!

:closed lmao

the next mod that sees this, feel free to open... lol


----------



## birdman

let the floodgate continue

lets start some conversation in here tho.

Pc VS Mac GO!

BONUS POINTS: a good explanation of WHY.


----------



## IRONMatt

birdman said:


> let the floodgate continue
> 
> lets start some conversation in here tho.
> 
> Pc VS Mac GO!
> 
> BONUS POINTS: a good explanation of WHY.


I'm usually not an apple fan, but Mac all the way. PC's are frustrating cluster facks. They need too much add ons just to make them work. Osx is like Linux. Few modifications to get your personal setup. Plus good integration with media. I tried fixing my moms windows computer the other day and it took 2 hours for a printer driver to work. Apps run uncontrollably in the background, slowing it down, and lets face it: half the time you press restart on the *****, your stuck logging out for an hour

Sent from my Droid X on CM7


----------



## Dewguzzler

Hi my name is jesse and im a PC ive never had much experience with a mac, tho i did install osx on my dell but had no drivers for my wifi card so i couldnt use it much lol now i use ubuntu


----------



## Guest

To be honest, I'm anti-apple. It has nothing to do with their software, or their product quality. It has to deal with the companies whole ideology. Let's take a relatively cheap OS, and put it on over priced hardware, because we can get away with it. Sure its a good business model, but I just dont see the point. I built a hackintosh running 10.6 for 280.00 USD. It is comparable to a mac mini fully spec'd out. I also just don't like Steve Jobs. TBH, a lot of that stems from the fact that the company has no backbone without him. Watch what happens to their stocks every time that he goes to the hospital or is out sick. People panic! I don't see why a company would not have some kind of reputable contingency planning for his absence.


----------



## Dewguzzler

so there u have it. the synopsis? apple sucks


----------



## kook

I'm not an Apple hater, but I prefer Android.


----------



## imneveral0ne

So the point of this is to raise your post count correct?


----------



## Dewguzzler

only for the n00bs who havent migrated from xda yet...


----------



## Stetsonaw

you're not winning now, i am!


----------



## Busphan

I need to raise my post count, and I win. Sweet. Last post FTW.


----------



## Stetsonaw

This thread needs Chuck Sheen, then every post would be #winning. But in the meantime, it's just me.

Sent from 1885


----------



## tibbbbor

ok, i won. like never. can i haves mines cheesburger?


----------



## Dewguzzler

cheezburgerz coming right up


----------



## xmrsilentx

Won

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Brett6781

xmrsilentx said:


> won


false


----------



## xmrsilentx

Sorry for the double-post, but I win....
@ dewguzzler the next one will be done quietly...
Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewguzzler

no u lose because you are no longer silent lol


----------



## xmrsilentx

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Stetsonaw

^^That's better! But you're losing now.


----------



## xmrsilentx

Yeah well I just banned u in the other thread so while u take care of that, ill be winning....

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Stetsonaw

that was a short lived vacation! #winning


----------



## TheWizKid95

I have another game you guys can play.

*The Game*


----------



## razorclose

What's that?


----------



## Brett6781

thewizkid95 said:


> *THE GAME*


damn it!!!!

BTW: Winning!!!







:grin:







:grin:







:grin:


----------



## xmrsilentx

[Dev request] can some one write me a script to stay on top of this? Just playin but it seems like a good idea here... to be continued...

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## 5cr34m1n6mu73

Umm I think I am winning.

@scr34m1n6mu73


----------



## DrMacinyasha

I won.


----------



## Stetsonaw

Not today buddy!

Sent from 1885


----------



## TheWizKid95

I dont care to win. i would just like to troll :3


----------



## Dewguzzler

trolls live under bridgets not in off topic threads :\


----------



## TheWizKid95

or do they?


----------



## Stetsonaw




----------



## Busphan

Troll away, I just want to win.


----------



## TheWizKid95

Busphan said:


> Troll away, I just want to win.


you cant win when i troll


----------



## Stetsonaw

And you can't win if you don't troll!


----------



## PatHoge

Haha, that physics is sound...I think...


----------



## xmrsilentx

Did a goolge image search and found stetsonaw's baby pic.. #winning









Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWizKid95

/10 characters


----------



## Busphan

Sheen


----------



## Stetsonaw

xmrsilentx said:


> Did a goolge image search and found stetsonaw's baby pic.. #winning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


 Close, but here's the real one...


----------



## TheWizKid95

Stetsonaw said:


> Close, but here's the real one...


i dont see any difference... lol jk! dont flame me!


----------



## Stetsonaw

Lets make this thread more fun, funny pictures! Remember, work safe though, and follow the forum rules!


----------



## xmrsilentx

Still looking for a better reason to post from anything other than the OG


----------



## Stetsonaw

Lol awesome

Sent from 1885


----------



## stonerdroid

tss tss... it's like these guys are tryin to raise their post counts or sumthin... tss tss

Sent from my cyanogenized DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stetsonaw

Nope, just trying to win!

Sent from 1885


----------



## TheWizKid95

must. win. cant. stand. losing


----------



## N3RD_304

i will win this but what do we win?


----------



## xmrsilentx

Winner gets an invite to google+.. no joke

Still looking for a better reason to post from anything other than the OG


----------



## N3RD_304

yeah i just gave out like a 100+ but i still want to win


----------



## xmrsilentx

Then how about one for the winner? Myusername @gmail.com

Still looking for a better reason to post from anything other than the OG


----------



## muchomaas

Sorry...wrong thread. Mods please move


----------



## N3RD_304

i would but the invite r closed sorry


----------



## Brett6781

winner!!!


----------



## razorclose

This post is brought to you by Google +
I've been on it for the past 5 hours cutting the fool


----------



## N3RD_304

ah i will!!!!!


----------



## Stetsonaw




----------



## tearhart

i win?


----------



## Stetsonaw

nope,


----------



## lvlorpheus

What did I win?


----------



## Stetsonaw




----------



## N3RD_304

i win >.< d=_=b


----------



## Stetsonaw

not tonight! i don't sleep until i win!


----------



## JSM9872

This thread makes me laugh.

I decided to post so as to feel like a winner for once, even if only for a moment...


----------



## N3RD_304

Stetsonaw said:


> not tonight! i don't sleep until i win!


well i'm awake and you are now most likely asleep so thus i win lol


----------



## Stetsonaw

you're correct, i was asleep! double shifts FTL. but #winning FTW!


----------



## razorclose

I wonder how many posts this thread will have by year's end


----------



## stonerdroid

razorclose said:


> I wonder how many posts this thread will have by year's end


Obviously no more than what this post makes because i win.

Sent from my cyanogenized DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## N3RD_304

lies all lies i will win!


----------



## Stetsonaw

razorclose said:


> I wonder how many posts this thread will have by year's end


1,534,293


----------



## N3RD_304

Over 9,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stonerdroid

FIRST!!!

Sent from my cyanogenized DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## N3RD_304

Last!!!


----------



## Stetsonaw

Very last!

Sent from 1885


----------



## N3RD_304

smh last again


----------



## xmrsilentx

I win again:tongue2:


----------



## stonerdroid

i win now stop posting u bastards!

droid2 - cm7 unofficial nightlies | i only post when i'm stoned. which is mostly.


----------



## N3RD_304

challenge accepted !!1


----------



## 5cr34m1n6mu73

stonerdroid said:


> i win now stop posting u bastards!
> 
> droid2 - cm7 unofficial nightlies | i only post when i'm stoned. which is mostly.


Eff you man! Btw ... winning

@scr34m1n6mu73


----------



## 5cr34m1n6mu73

stonerdroid said:


> FIRST!!!
> 
> Sent from my cyanogenized DROID2 using Tapatalk


Haha your name fits if you think you're first!

@scr34m1n6mu73


----------



## xmrsilentx

Hhmm... just thinking here. If every new post puts you in the lead, then the only last post is the OP. Therefore all of our efforts to win this competition have been in vain, and the winner is the mastermind of this troll frenzy, the OP. Bummer... seems the mods can now close this thread once and for all.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## xmrsilentx

But not untill I get a couple more freebies in.. haha

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## stonerdroid

xmrsilentx said:


> Hhmm... just thinking here. If every new post puts you in the lead, then the only last post is the OP. Therefore all of our efforts to win this competition have been in vain, and the winner is the mastermind of this troll frenzy, the OP. Bummer... seems the mods can now close this thread once and for all.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


what a scam. i call shenanigans!

droid2 - cm7 unofficial nightlies | i only post when i'm stoned. which is mostly.


----------



## DrMacinyasha

xmrsilentx said:


> Hhmm... just thinking here. If every new post puts you in the lead, then the only last post is the OP. Therefore all of our efforts to win this competition have been in vain, and the winner is the mastermind of this troll frenzy, the OP. Bummer... seems the mods can now close this thread once and for all.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


brb, locking this thread.


----------



## Stetsonaw

whew!


----------



## N3RD_304

no!!!1


----------



## Stetsonaw

Mine?

Sent from 1885


----------



## xmrsilentx

Maybe we can get someone to re-title this thread to be "Most Posts Wins" , lol better expand the server...

Noobz call me Captain Save a Droid


----------



## Stetsonaw

Lol, i think I would still be beat!

Sent from 1885


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

USSENTERNCC1701E said:


> You haven't seen this post yet, but it's the last one


Ha, see, I already will won... :scared:


----------



## TheWizKid95

Did i make it?!


----------



## Stetsonaw

Yup!

Sent from 1885


----------



## JSM9872

This is easily the most informative thread on the entire site lol

And also I am winning??


----------



## PatHoge

Guys, you might as well give up now. I'm going to win.


----------



## Stetsonaw

that makes kitteh angry!


----------



## Firerat

last post


----------



## Stetsonaw

Wins!


----------



## Fox_Dye

Nope I'm winning

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Stetsonaw

Well poop.

Sent from 1885


----------



## TheWizKid95

poop is brown


----------



## Stetsonaw

sometimes it can be green.


----------



## greenblattsam

Or different colors you never know. BTW if I was a mod i would post then lock the thread just for the lulz.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

greenblattsam said:


> Or different colors you never know. BTW if I was a mod i would post then lock the thread just for the lulz.


That's already been covered in the first few pages. It would just turn into a battle of mods at that point, each unlocking, posting, re-locking.


----------



## xmrsilentx

USSENTERNCC1701E said:


> That's already been covered in the first few pages. It would just turn into a battle of mods at that point, each unlocking, posting, re-locking.


Is that right?:_con:


----------



## JSM9872

What actually would be really funny IMO would be if a mod or admin deleted this thread. Some post counts would drop drastically I suspect.

I am not saying they should because it is amusing, just saying...


----------



## Fox_Dye

If it go deleted then how could I win?

Sent from a galaxy far far away.......


----------



## TreyM

I love myself... and poop


----------



## JSM9872

Fox_Dye said:


> If it go deleted then how could I win?
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far far away.......


No one ever could bwahahahaha



TreyM said:


> I love myself... and poop


Arent they the same thing???

Seriously though just kidding :wink2:


----------



## greenblattsam

I think if this got deleted the universe would collapse.


----------



## Stetsonaw

pretty much.


----------



## xmrsilentx

JSM9872 said:


> What actually would be really funny IMO would be if a mod or admin deleted this thread. Some post counts would drop drastically I suspect.
> 
> I am not saying they should because it is amusing, just saying...


 That's so not cool... I like this thread not because of its relevance to the forum, but it let's me get to know you all better. Its easy to spot the noobs here too with their lack of web savvy and sportsmanship. These off topic threads say a lot about the quality of our members.

Noobz call me Captain Save a Droid


----------



## JSM9872

Yeah I dont actually want the thread deleted. In fact I have been following it and posting right along. Wasnt the first person to mention or joke around about mods locking, unlocking, or modifying the thread. Any thread that can talk about poop on more than one occasion is ok in my book.

Now lets get back on topic and be off topic. I am winning!!


----------



## stonerdroid

u hate poop but i like this thread. and i'm winning.

droid2 - cm7 unofficial nightlies | i only post when i'm stoned. which is mostly.


----------



## xmrsilentx

JSM9872 said:


> Yeah I dont actually want the thread deleted. In fact I have been following it and posting right along. Wasnt the first person to mention or joke around about mods locking, unlocking, or modifying the thread. Any thread that can talk about poop on more than one occasion is ok in my book.
> 
> Now lets get back on topic and be off topic. I am winning!!


 Pretty clever how you can make a good point, and bring up poop at the same time... @stonerdroid it must be close to 420 where your at, so while you smoke yourself into a coma, ill be hijackin the lead.

Noobz call me Captain Save a Droid


----------



## Stetsonaw

sucks working days, i can't steal the win as often! this thread makes me *chuckle*


----------



## JSM9872

This thread was quiet for like a whole day... Crazy...


----------



## Stetsonaw

The night time is the right time!

EDIT: dang, I was winning for 17 hours there!

Sent from 1885


----------



## JSM9872

I felt victiorious. For 3 minutes...


----------



## Stetsonaw

17 hours, w00t!

Sent from 1885


----------



## xmrsilentx

Corked

Noobz call me Captain Save a Droid


----------



## Stetsonaw

uncorked?


----------



## xmrsilentx

No, not uncorked.

Noobz call me Captain Save a Droid


----------



## Stetsonaw

how about unscrewed then?


----------



## Roq

:tongue2:


----------



## xmrsilentx

You should've never got involved in this Roq, your goin down.. hahahahaha

Noobz call me Captain Save a Droid


----------



## JSM9872

xmrsilentx said:


> You should've never got involved in this Roq, your goin down.. hahahahaha
> 
> Noobz call me Captain Save a Droid


Those are some big words for someone who is now officially losing!!


----------



## stonerdroid

xmrsilentx said:


> Pretty clever how you can make a good point, and bring up poop at the same time... @stonerdroid it must be close to 420 where your at, so while you smoke yourself into a coma, ill be hijackin the lead.
> 
> Noobz call me Captain Save a Droid


u bastard!

droid2 - cm7 unofficial nightlies | i only post when i'm stoned. which is mostly.


----------



## stonerdroid

finally I got the last post. now this pointless thread can die 

droid2 - cm7 unofficial nightlies | i only post when i'm stoned. which is mostly.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

Knock Knock


----------



## JSM9872

USSENTERNCC1701E said:


> Knock Knock


Oh I cant pass this up... Whos there?


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

JSM9872 said:


> Oh I cant pass this up... Whos there?


The...


----------



## JSM9872

USSENTERNCC1701E said:


> The...


The... Who?


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

JSM9872 said:


> The... Who?


Yeeeaaaahh!!!!


----------



## xmrsilentx

stonerdroid said:


> u bastard!
> 
> droid2 - cm7 unofficial nightlies | i only post when i'm stoned. which is mostly.


 Oh, good, he woke up! Lol

Noobz call me Captain Save a Droid


----------



## JSM9872

USSENTERNCC1701E said:


> Yeeeaaaahh!!!!


I dont get it... WHO is the old guy playing music...


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

JSM9872 said:


> I dont get it... WHO is the old guy playing music...


The Who

Specifically Pete Townshend


----------



## JSM9872

USSENTERNCC1701E said:


> The Who
> 
> Specifically Pete Townshend


Sarcasm doesnt translate very well on forum pages. I actually knew that lol

Whats more important is you probably hold the longest "winning" streak in this thread!! Ends now!!


----------



## Stetsonaw

Oh nos!! My 17 hours looks like lame sauce now!


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

JSM9872 said:


> Sarcasm doesnt translate very well on forum pages. I actually knew that lol
> 
> Whats more important is you probably hold the longest "winning" streak in this thread!! Ends now!!


Oh, woops, sorry I read you WHO as "seriously dude who the **** is that" not "...who :androidwink:"

and DOH :_con:


----------



## xmrsilentx

Who, cares about The Who? Doesn't matter I'm winning now

Still looking for a better reason to post from anything other than the OG


----------



## Guest

Ur not winning now .. just saying..


----------



## Stetsonaw

You're right flyboy, the Marine is taking over


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

Well I'm Army, so I'm just gonna jump in now that most of the work's been done and... uh... feel important.


----------



## Guest

USSENTERNCC1701E said:


> Well I'm Army, so I'm just gonna jump in now that most of the work's been done and... uh... feel important.


I'm prior army and made a smart decision to move to AF  Winning...


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

lol, they've been in this whole "No prior service for you!" mode for the last 3 years at least. I have a buddy that got a medical discharge from AF basic, for Army he'd just have to wait until it's healed and come back through, but AF is calling that prior service still :sad:


----------



## Stetsonaw

Well now we just need Slayher (Navy) to stop by here so that we get all 4 branches, lol!


----------



## Guest

lol Yeah..no joke... but yeah, i started out going as an officer candidate in the army.. couldnt deal with all the ROTC + ANG b.s. plus college life..so i denounced my contract and enlisted air force LOL. 4 1/2 years now.. just put on SSgt..


----------



## Stetsonaw

nice, congrats!


----------



## JSM9872

airforcegeek said:


> lol Yeah..no joke... but yeah, i started out going as an officer candidate in the army.. couldnt deal with all the ROTC + ANG b.s. plus college life..so i denounced my contract and enlisted air force LOL. 4 1/2 years now.. just put on SSgt..


Congratulations!!


----------



## xmrsilentx

If your not subscribed to this thread your missin out, @airforcegeek congrats dude, must be nice to get off your feet and into the chairforce.. jk that's hard work right there.

Still looking for a better reason to post from anything other than the OG


----------



## D3fault121

Do I win? I am stationed at Travis AFB.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

Congrats


----------



## Stetsonaw

LMK if any of you guys come to Offutt, i work there as a contractor right now.


----------



## Guest

I work as a DoD Contractor full time here at Wright Patterson AFB, in Ohio. I'm national guard so..u know, one weekend a month 2 weeks a year. The whole "In The Army Now" movie scenerio.

Offutt isnt bad. I support Everywhere from Hanscom AFB MA to San Diego, CA with my job. Good travel opportunities..


----------



## Stetsonaw

Contractor here as well, working on converting to Civilian. We support across the US as well, but no travel  except for training.


----------



## xmrsilentx

First to plus 1 this thread, not the first to win it, but hopefully the last.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

xmrsilentx said:


> First to plus 1 this thread


cool, I think you deserve to win for a day or two for that :grin2:


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

...woops :blush:


----------



## Stetsonaw

you ruined it!

**btw, #winning.


----------



## D3fault121

Last

Post

Wins

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk.


----------



## g00s3y

I WIN... for now...


----------



## Stetsonaw

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand, you're losing :grin:


----------



## Fox_Dye

Man I thought I won this last week

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rgray331975

Nope I won

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## D3fault121

The warlock is the real winner no matter who posts last.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk.


----------



## setexascustoms

I need to get my post count up


----------



## Stetsonaw

i'm off this thread dudes, going out like a winner, lata.


----------



## rgray331975

If a red toad croaks twice after midnight then I will be the winner

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## xmrsilentx

Stetsonaw said:


> i'm off this thread dudes, going out like a winner, lata.


He'll be back. They all come back.


----------



## paduan

What did I win?


----------



## D3fault121

^ you won being 1 above the last post.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk.


----------



## rgray331975

No that would be u

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PatHoge

Sorry! Not.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Guest

Sorry Pat, but you will not be winning this. Ok, new discussion: If a tree falls in the woods and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound? Valid arguements only... GO!


----------



## rgray331975

Yes and it would sound like me winning

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

airforcegeek said:


> Sorry Pat, but you will not be winning this. Ok, new discussion: If a tree falls in the woods and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound? Valid arguements only... GO!


Sound is the translation of energy through a medium as an oscillation of pressure at a rate within the range of hearing, for humans this is usually from 20-20K Hz. In fluids, sound waves are a series of compressions and rarefactions radiating out from the source; while in solids they are alternating shear stress perpendicular to the propagation of energy. Nowhere in any physical classification of a phenomena categorized as sound will the presence of an observer be required. In accordance with the 1st Law of Thermodynamics the energy of a tree's impact unto the ground must be conserved. It is dissipated as sound through any medium near the impact, generally the air and ground.

TLDR Yes


----------



## D3fault121

Chuck Norris or Jet Lee?

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk.


----------



## rgray331975

Bruce lee

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewguzzler

Pujols

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DrMacinyasha

Are we #winning yet?


----------



## bretth18

cheesburger


----------



## Droidscythe

Banana hammock.

Sent from my Htc Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jordan8

Game over, I win.


----------



## finch

supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## rgray331975

Shuttlecock

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## murd0ck

Murd0ck #ftw


----------



## rgray331975

Classic rock

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DrMacinyasha

That's it, I'm locking this thread. For real this time. I swear. DON'T YOU MAKE ME PUSH THAT BUTTON, MISTER!


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

Lick the Toad, Lick the TOAD, LICK THE TOAD!!!


----------



## Pulser

testing 12345677


----------



## Jmoney4769

Can I play too?


----------



## davidnc

I won ! Game over :grin3::grin3:


----------



## PatHoge

Um no.


----------



## rgray331975

Id like to dedicate this win to my wife, girlfriend and the girl who lives down the lane

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## CJM

rgray331975 said:


> Id like to dedicate this win to my wife, girlfriend and the girl who lives down the lane
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Me too lol

Sent from the Unbrickable DROID


----------



## D3fault121

The end.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk.


----------



## rgray331975

Ride the snake

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

The sun rises in the east .

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## rgray331975

Not on Neptune

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sixohtew

hey maude, how does this interwebs thing work again?


----------



## Mustang302LX

1+1 = 0


----------



## PatHoge

"Mustang302LX said:


> 1+1 = 0


Head just exploded.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## rgray331975

Just exploded from head

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## D3fault121

Winner winner chicken dinner.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk.


----------



## PatHoge

Wow, I can't believe you almost won.


----------



## stonerdroid

me either

droid2 - cm7 unofficial nightlies | i only post when i'm stoned. which is mostly.


----------



## Brett6781

is this the longest thread on this site???

BTW I win


----------



## stonerdroid

stop making me loose

droid2 - cm7 unofficial nightlies | i only post when i'm stoned. which is mostly.


----------



## Jordan8

stonerdroid said:


> stop making me loose
> 
> droid2 - cm7 unofficial nightlies | i only post when i'm stoned. which is mostly.


I win, you lose.


----------



## NinjaWolf

I'm winning!


----------



## wyrdtrtle

Not anymore. Lol


----------



## NinjaWolf

wyrdtrtle said:


> Not anymore. Lol


 no no, i'm still winning


----------



## orkillakilla

The only people who can win this are mods... When they post then close the thread ;D


----------



## Jordan8

orkillakilla said:


> The only people who can win this are mods... When they post then close the thread ;D


& then a different mod could unlock it & post, therefore winning ;P


----------



## orkillakilla

"Jordan8 said:



> & then a different mod could unlock it & post, therefore winning ;P


Lol nice didn't think of that


----------



## Flipfreak

Do I get a prize?


----------



## Trooper

Flipfreak said:


> Do I get a prize?


No and I just won.


----------



## Flipfreak

Trooper said:


> No and I just won.


Are you sure? :wink2:


----------



## Trooper

Flipfreak said:


> Are you sure? :wink2:


Pretty sure. :android-smile:


----------



## PatHoge

Rawr.


----------



## kazuki

Please you guys aren't thinking outside the box. In order to win you need to come up with something so utterly ridiculous, so mind numbingly pointless, that its very existence brings logic to its knees.


----------



## Guest

So.. you have 16 posts and make the rules now. Cool. Good to know....


----------



## droidvirzi

Korean taco factory


----------



## Guest

lol ewww... i dont like dog..


----------



## droidvirzi

Filipino coconut strudel


----------



## droidvirzi

And I win thank u


----------



## kazuki

Airforce geek, I have 27 posts, and I do make the rules. Thanks

Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## PatHoge

Why am I not still sleeping?


----------



## sageDieu

I just lost the game!


----------



## sageDieu

Also, #winning

Open in Google Docs Viewer
Open link in new tab
Open link in new window
Open link in new incognito window

Download file
Copy link address
Edit PDF File on PDFescape.com


----------



## Guest

"kazuki said:


> Airforce geek, I have 27 posts, and I do make the rules. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki Forums


Says u have 32... .just saying...


----------



## kazuki

@airforce geek, the number constantly changes, just saying

Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## droidvirzi

School starts Monday  let me win something


----------



## remicks

I'm so winning, I'm sheening.


----------



## lawless21

Winning!!!!


----------



## remicks

Revenge win!


----------



## droidvirzi

¿que?


----------



## Guest

lol.. There should be a 10 Character minimum in posting...


----------



## Bindy

I win!!!!! omg!


----------



## davidnc

Bindy said:


> I win!!!!! omg!


Duh ! think again HA HA 
PS:
What did I win btw ? :androidwink:


----------



## anmtrn

nope u just lost, i won


----------



## Flipfreak

anmtrn said:


> nope u just lost, i won


Wrong. I just won a car.


----------



## Greytest

I win! I win!


----------



## davidnc

Greytest said:


> I win! I win!


Nope i am haha 

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## billwinkle

What do we win?


----------



## PatHoge

"billwinkle said:


> What do we win?


A cookie.


----------



## Greytest

I win!
Where's my cookie?


----------



## davidnc

You dont get a cookie cuz i won 

sent using TaPaTaLk


----------



## ro6666lt

Nom Nom nom... I want another.


----------



## slimpirudude

Wwwwwwwwiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnniiiiiiiinnnnnnngggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Like charlie sheeeeeen


----------



## TRE_588

Winner...for now


----------



## davidnc

Nope wrong again i win, Ha
I'll take an M&M cookie please :smile3:

sent using TaPaTaLk


----------



## PatHoge

Winner winner...
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_AbIQhhVDuRQ/TVAwbomMEAI/AAAAAAAABR4/xDO6Crk3l-s/s1600/chicken+dinner.jpg


----------



## davidnc

Omg i won again

sent using TaPaTaLk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Won what? Am I missing something... Tag I'm it?

Using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## davidnc

"lava cake " Didnt you get yours? :grin3: haha,
Back in the lead again .No one else can post today to this thread .That's the rules :wink2:


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

More of a German chocolate fan myself. Of course some french silk pie would be a good alternative...

Using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ro6666lt

:yawn: this is boring. I'm tired of being a winner.


----------



## davidnc

Ok I can fix that :android-smile: ,,,,,, I'm the ruling winner Now


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

The wiki compels me... do what the wiki says. Must... Continue... On...

Using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Guest

In the words of Charlie Sheen, "Winning".


----------



## YourAverageJD

Pubes
Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

"I'm Back" ,,,,,,and winning ,LoL :tongue2:


----------



## monky_1

Win!!


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Am I winning if I'm winning at losing? Not enough "Golden Apples" me thinks. (still waiting for my cake lol)

Using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## AndyFox2011

I win, I win, I win, I win!


----------



## Th3Myth

So does this mean I won??? am I winning right now???


----------



## poontab

Incorrect


----------



## davidnc

I agree on the "incorrect part" ,,,,, me, me ,me..... lol


----------



## sckboy78

Poop

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

I see a few racers have joined the ranks  (psst... I win)


----------



## AndyFox2011

"Darknight42020 said:


> I see a few racers have joined the ranks  (psst... I win)


Nah I think I win


----------



## davidnc

Happy Hallowen


----------



## Shane269

Winner winner chicken dinner.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Who's winning? Oh, me of course!


----------



## rgray331975

In the words of george damen kiss my butt i win

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rgray331975

Wow now im 1st and second

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

Im taking over the winning spot, once again, win, win, win, me, me, me haha

sent using TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Huh sorry haven't been on in a couple of hours and forgot to post here


----------



## kvswim

It's all fun and games until a mod decides to troll us, makes one last post, and locks the thread.


----------



## davidnc

And another mod unlocks it and its game on again, lol

sent using TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Boo!!


----------



## davidnc

Lol,, your back huh ,,,,,,Buhruf hoo :grin3: I can't be defeated tho


----------



## AndyFox2011

Lol of course I'm back! I'm always here xD


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

No defeatist here...


----------



## AndyFox2011

Nobody can win this!


----------



## rgray331975

I dont know why u bother. I win u lose

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

Wrongo haha

sent using TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

I'm clearly winning


----------



## davidnc

Correction you was winning :android-smile:


----------



## AndyFox2011

Correction, me *IS* winning
Like Charlie Sheen


----------



## rgray331975

Was

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Is!


----------



## davidnc

It's a party 

Sent by magic


----------



## AndyFox2011

"davidnc said:


> It's a party
> 
> Sent by magic


Sure is dude!


----------



## Trooper

I won.


----------



## davidnc

HA nope. I have returned

Sent by magic


----------



## rgray331975

As well as i

Sent from my nexus prime using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Um............


----------



## davidnc

Yup this thread has seen sum action today haha

Sent by magic


----------



## kvswim

I'm currently winning.


----------



## davidnc

Was currently is more correct

Sent by magic


----------



## AndyFox2011

I'm winning!


----------



## davidnc

Sorry but. Look again, I'm the one winning, hahaha yay me

Sent by magic


----------



## AndyFox2011

Nah I'm sure I'm winning!

GO ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rgray331975

Pfffffff

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Tiring ain't it?!


----------



## davidnc

AndyFox2011 said:


> Tiring ain't it?!


lol..............


----------



## AndyFox2011

So much hard work having to type


----------



## rgray331975

Hard work but worth it when ur WINNING

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

I know right!


----------



## davidnc

I've been busy doing other stuff almost forgot about this thread ,ha .
But then I saw it still at the top of list and remembered ,fiqured I'd get one more post in . 
To be back in the lead for a "Little while" anyhoo :wink2:


----------



## AndyFox2011

"davidnc said:


> I've been busy doing other stuff almost forgot about this thread ,ha .
> But then I saw it still at the top of list and remembered ,fiqured I'd get one more post in .
> To be back in the lead for a "Little while" anyhoo :wink2:


Haha, deffo a little while.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Who's in the lead/last?


----------



## rgray331975

Me

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

You? OK then, was just checking


----------



## davidnc

Nope me ha

Sent by magic


----------



## AndyFox2011

Sorry had to sleep, well I'm back now and WINNING!!!!!


----------



## jp317

sorry new winner


----------



## AndyFox2011

Yeah the new winner is me!


----------



## davidnc

Your confused I'm the new winner

Sent by magic


----------



## AndyFox2011

Nah mate your confused, in the new winner


----------



## davidnc

AndyFox2011 said:


> Nah mate your confused, in the new winner


Nope, ha

Sent by magic


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Now you? This is getting confusing...


----------



## davidnc

Yup haha I'm usually the winner

Sent by magic


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

I think it may take a couple more times until I have this figured out.


----------



## AndyFox2011

It is confusing!


----------



## rgray331975

AndyFox2011 said:


> It is confusing!


No its simple. Im winning

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Das ist falsch! Ich gewinnen!!!!


----------



## davidnc

Nein, ich bin jetzt

Edit english:
no .I am now :grin3:


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Adding another language just adds to my confusion, but at least I'm trying. Oh well...


----------



## AndyFox2011

Hahaha, confusion ftw!!!!!


----------



## davidnc

thats why i translated mine to english lol (to avoid confusion) ha this thread never ends


----------



## AndyFox2011

I know right!


----------



## jp317

So that there is no confusion :grin2:

I'm the winner (english)

yo soy el ganador (spanish)

je suis le gagnant (french)

sono il vincitore (Italain)

ich bin der gewinner (german)

watashi wa shoshada (japanese)

naneun seungjaibnida (korean)

YA pobeditel' (russian)


----------



## AndyFox2011

I'm confused, your not winning, I am!


----------



## davidnc

jp317 said:


> So that there is no confusion :grin2:
> I'm the winner (english)


you forgot Chinese
我的冠军
(I'm the winner)
:tongue2: 
wtf it didnt show correct,fixed it with thumbnail pic


----------



## rgray331975

U forgot one!! Mia inningwa owna

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Wrong, I'm winning


----------



## davidnc

Pfffft,, I believe im the one winning 

sent by my mind


----------



## rgray331975

Won gninniw mi

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

Where R all these ppl coming from lol,

sent by my mind


----------



## jp317

will keeping it simple i win


----------



## jp317

I'm still the champ i see


----------



## davidnc

Was the champ pffft

sent by my mind


----------



## jp317

Look at me know

View attachment 2822


Fall down seven times, get up eight. :grin2:


----------



## rgray331975

Well well well why do i always seem to win. 
Sent by me


----------



## davidnc

Hmmmmm.

sent by my mind


----------



## AndyFox2011

Lol!!


----------



## davidnc

Im awake, ha

sent by my mind


----------



## AndyFox2011

Dude, me too?


----------



## davidnc

Coolio ha

sent by my mind


----------



## AndyFox2011

School is so boring! Especially physics! Why did I take physics?

P.S. I WIN!!!


----------



## davidnc

Your wrong Wieder! Ha
Me won

sent by my mind


----------



## AndyFox2011

No I win!

Sent by fire!


----------



## davidnc

Lol, k but i will return
Got some other stuff to do, its not physics tho,
PS:
But winning at this particular point in time and space 

sent by my mind


----------



## AndyFox2011

davidnc said:


> Lol, k but i will return
> Got some other stuff to do, its not physics tho,
> PS:
> But winning at this particular point in time and space
> 
> sent by my mind


Lol, I am winning at this current point in reality!

Sent by fire!


----------



## davidnc

AndyFox2011 said:


> Lol, I am winning at this current point in reality!
> 
> Sent by fire!


aww nope your in second place ,,,,,,,for now tho ha ha :tongue3:


----------



## AndyFox2011

Lol! I'm winning now!

Sent by fire!


----------



## rgray331975

E=Me winning(2)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Fell off the map for a sec, but came back to WIN it!


----------



## davidnc

nopers,, I won, like charlie sheen ha

sent by my mind


----------



## AndyFox2011

I'm winning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davidnc

nope its me woot woot

sent by my mind


----------



## AndyFox2011

Nah mate, its me!


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Looking at the time stamps... I've got to get up earlier or stay up later to keep with this winning attitude others are under the illusion of having. As if... Tag I'M IT!!!


----------



## davidnc

Sometimes I am on early sometimes late completely random to add to confusion ,hahaha

PS:
Im wining android has arms raised as signalling that fact :grin3:

PSS
: was the post an illusion, or reality , lol :tongue2: .......sorry just had to add more humor in


----------



## AndyFox2011

Nah dude I'm winning!

Sent by fire!


----------



## rgray331975

I like to thank motorola for the locked bootloader and verizon for the over charges for making this win possible.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

rgray331975 said:


> I like to thank motorola for the locked bootloader and verizon for the over charges for making this win possible.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Lol!

Sent by fire!


----------



## davidnc

:android-smile:

I'm Back


----------



## AndyFox2011

:d :d


----------



## rgray331975

Im getting tired of winning

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Figured I would get this winning post in before the slew of late nighter's get theirs in. Don't dare mess with my device while working (own a tat business, a lot of fluids and inks...)

Starting to sort the confusion and believe it may be my suffering the ILLUSION that it's possible for me to lose. Can't happen. Why you ask? Well... I'm winning as you read this!


----------



## davidnc

won it

sent by my mind


----------



## AndyFox2011

I win!


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Oops, I did it again LOL


----------



## AndyFox2011

Lol!


----------



## davidnc

Darknight42020 said:


> Oops, I did it again LOL


lol welcome to the party, 

sent by my mind


----------



## AndyFox2011

Party? Where?

Sent by fire!


----------



## davidnc

lol always a party here 

sent by my mind


----------



## AndyFox2011

Yay! 

Sent by fire!


----------



## davidnc

HA HA now you know I cant leave this forum without posting back again , lol I will return (again)


----------



## r2doesinc

looks like i wont this game too.


----------



## davidnc

lol :android-smile: nope


----------



## AndyFox2011

Nope, I win!


----------



## r2doesinc

shit..wait....yay!


----------



## davidnc

who is winning? .....wait its me

sent by my mind


----------



## AndyFox2011

Say again?


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Was never one for repeating myself, but my belief is that try try again, will have me WIN in the end!


----------



## davidnc

maybe,or whenever everyone gets burned out on posting ha

sent by my mind


----------



## rgray331975

Not me

Sent from my nexus prime 3D droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

so tired. need coffee... AH! but i iz winning!


----------



## AndyFox2011

"airforcegeek said:


> so tired. need coffee... AH! but i iz winning!


Me too!


----------



## davidnc

Im not tired,been awake 7 1/4 hrs,10 more hrs to go ,oh and took the lead back Yay lol

sent by my mind


----------



## AndyFox2011

I'm tired after school  but I'm winning!


----------



## Trooper

I just won!


----------



## AndyFox2011

Your WERE winning!


----------



## davidnc

yup u were 

sent by my mind


----------



## AndyFox2011

Yeah your were


----------



## rgray331975

How do you win?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

I lost count... Who's in the lead? (psst, me )


----------



## davidnc

pfffft I am

sent by Htc Vigor via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Must be me winning again!


----------



## davidnc

u mean was

sent by Htc Vigor via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

I mean is


----------



## davidnc

oh you must have been between classes, lol meanwhile im in the lead

sent using tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

On my way to my next class and I'm winning!


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Every time I open this thread I chuckle..

Just won without even trying...


----------



## AndyFox2011

So do I, cause I win


----------



## jp317

Sorry I'm the winner :grin3:


----------



## jp317

PS: Save the Earth, it's the only planet with Chocolate!!


----------



## AndyFox2011

Lol! I know right? Chocolate FTW!!!!!


----------



## rgray331975

I thought the moon was made out of chocolate?

Sent


----------



## AndyFox2011

"rgray331975 said:


> I thought the moon was made out of chocolate?
> 
> Sent


Nah mate, the moons made of cheese!


----------



## davidnc

Oh well look who took the lead ,haha me

Who's winning now :tongue2:


----------



## AndyFox2011

You might wanna check that again!


----------



## rgray331975

And again

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

I'm here, winning, yet again!


----------



## davidnc

nope I am the one winning again haha

sent using tapatalk


----------



## rgray331975

I wish i would be winning

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sckboy78

I just sharted to find out I won!

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

your in second place im winning

sent by tapatalk


----------



## jp317

Sorry i win again


----------



## davidnc

haha i agree you was then i posted back to Win, omg

sent by tapatalk


----------



## ro6666lt

@airforcegeek, huntken: you guys can go ahead and close this thread, since I won.


----------



## AndyFox2011

I win!!!


----------



## sckboy78

I'm so tired of winning

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

I'm not!


----------



## davidnc

oh its me again

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Oh no it's not


----------



## ro6666lt

go to sleep. i done won, son.


----------



## AndyFox2011

Nah, it's 8:40am I ain't going to sleep, I got halo 1 to play


----------



## davidnc

I woke up, ,,,,,and Winning!!

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

I'm drinking coffee and winning!


----------



## rgray331975

Im drinking bud and winning. I think

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Lol!!


----------



## davidnc

im eatting steak and Winning! forsure

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

I'm just plain winning!


----------



## davidnc

look again lol

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

My last bit of winning for today, need to get sleep long day of gaming tomorrow


----------



## davidnc

10-4 ha

sent by tapatalk


----------



## jp317

super winner


----------



## davidnc

most post's of the day ,Winner :tongue2: lol


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Least posts of the day. Winner


----------



## rgray331975

Last post of the day!!!!

Go panthers


----------



## davidnc

actually this is the last post of the day
Go Panthers ! 
sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Good morning rootzwiki!


----------



## jeward72

Another day in world of android.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Another day of gaming, windows 8, android, coffee and instant noodles!


----------



## davidnc

another day of me Winning lol

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Another day of having to best you


----------



## davidnc

Winning again before a "spot of tea" time

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

I'm winning at lunchtime!


----------



## davidnc

good then while you eat I will take the win again

sent by tapatalk


----------



## jeward72

You're denied i'm winning!!!!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

I win again!


----------



## davidnc

.....but only for a brief time ,,, me winning again !! :android-smile:

for awhile because Im got other stuff to do after lunch


----------



## rgray331975

I think im winning

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

I think not.......


----------



## davidnc

back in winners position 

sent by tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

I love this winning attitude everyone has... Winner of winners (note the big W vs the small w? Lol)


----------



## davidnc

lol,or LOL

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Lol, well said!


----------



## rgray331975

I wouldnt be loling if i was losing. Lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

im not lol, also its long island ice tea time celebrating panthers Win

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Its winning time!


----------



## davidnc

yes it is,you should go to sleep i won for the night lol

sent by tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Woke up feeling like a Winner, I'll let everyone else feel like Weiners...


----------



## AndyFox2011

I win after a hard day at school!


----------



## davidnc

Winning during an EZ day at work :android-smile:


----------



## rgray331975

Just plain winning

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Just plain losing mate!


----------



## _josh__

Did i win? Hope so Lol.


----------



## davidnc

.... uh nope you didnt win , cuz I did hahahahahaha ,,,, omg the major winner of the day :grin3:


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Came back to reclaim my title...


----------



## davidnc

some titles are short lived, lol

sent by tapatalk


----------



## rgray331975

What? Im winning

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## b16

View attachment 3097

Nuff said.


----------



## kshen1

I'm winning


----------



## AndyFox2011

I'm winning *evil laugh*


----------



## davidnc

once again taking the winning spot 

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

I'm winning!!!!


----------



## davidnc

lol convince yourself you are maybe,but in reality Im Winning 

sent by tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Yup, you're winning. Oops... Meant me.


----------



## rgray331975

Listen!!!!! Thats the sound of me winning

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Ssshh listen....... the sound of me listening to music and writing an English essay and WINNING!


----------



## davidnc

was winning

sent by tapatalk


----------



## rgray331975

Hmmmmm whats that smell? Its me taking a massive crap and winning

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

idk but im Winning

sent by tapatalk


----------



## rgray331975

How do you spell i-m w-i-n-n-i-n-g

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

m-e

sent by tapatalk


----------



## rgray331975

I heard andy quit and left me to win

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

yeah he quit but Nein couldnt even win over me, lol

sent by tapatalk


----------



## UNC

I am thinking about getting this thread locked so that I can get the "last" post. LOL!!!!

BTW, I'm like Charlie Sheen now #winning


----------



## davidnc

ok they can lock it now, lol

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Nah ive not quit, just had too much homework too even be able to play minecraft :O


----------



## davidnc

ok, .....i hear that and winning

oh theres a river in scotland named after my family's ancestry, haha

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Haha, which river?


----------



## davidnc

tweed river,ha used it to as crossing for cattle they rustled back to scotland

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Ok, lol, i think I know where that is (I live in Scotland and its not exactly big )


----------



## davidnc

yeah its in southern scotland on english border, the tweed river exits into north sea,oh im winning

sent by tapatalk


----------



## rgray331975

Theres a river in scottland named after me too!! Maybe u heard of it. Its called the imwinning river. Lol. Pretty cool about the tweed river tho

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Lol, oh yeah that's near Berwick!


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Is this where the winning post goes? Must be, I'm here.


----------



## rgray331975

No i believe it goes here

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

I think it goes here actually.......


----------



## rgray331975

Naaaa its here. Im sure

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

nope it goes here forsure, im back in the lead once again  ............ woot woot haha

sent by tapatalk


----------



## jp317

sorry big guy i win again


----------



## AndyFox2011

Nah dude I think this is the winning place!


----------



## UNC

Tiger blood baby, tiger blood!!!!

#winning


----------



## AndyFox2011

I win!!!!!!!!! Holidays soon


----------



## UNC

Woah, not so fast my friend!!!!

Back on top at the very bottom!


----------



## AndyFox2011

I'm back at the top, contemplating how I'll survive the last 2 days of school before a 2 week break!


----------



## davidnc

watching me winning again haha

sent by tapatalk


----------



## rgray331975

I only bleed carolina blue. I win

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## tKoHaXoR

I don't even know why.. but I WIN!


----------



## deVorteX

tKoHaXoR said:


> I don't even know why.. but I WIN!


Not if I can help it.


----------



## rgray331975

deVorteX said:


> Not if I can help it.


Hey! Your supposed to be getting me some 605 goodness. Go to work! Lol. Love your rom ps i win

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Lolol


----------



## davidnc

wining again lol oh yeah

sent by tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

I have erred in my ways, and see now that the winningest post... belongs to me. Here. Right now. Not there, below me.


----------



## AndyFox2011

I sorry to tell you that tour wrong


----------



## davidnc

leading the pack once again yay ha

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

No, I'm winning and leading the pack!


----------



## davidnc

you did for a brief time but once again I took over 

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

I'm overtaking you..........


----------



## davidnc

lol,,,, I just lead you into a false sense of security of you thinking you had the lead ,,,, then I made my move and once again Winning !!


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

You made a move?


----------



## davidnc

Yup just did , lol thanks for reminding me :android-smile:


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

No problem. Anytime :wink2:


----------



## rgray331975

What time is it?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Winning time!


----------



## davidnc

That why I'm Winning !..........again


----------



## AndyFox2011

Nah, that's why I'm winning!


----------



## _josh__

Did someone win? Nope cause i did Lol.


----------



## AndyFox2011

Nope you didn't, I did!


----------



## rgray331975

Hahahoho i win this mother

Go home


----------



## UNC

rgray331975 said:


> I only bleed carolina blue. I win
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Well if you only bleed Carolina blue than you want UNC to win!!!!

Last again, and first again!


----------



## AndyFox2011

Epic win!


----------



## davidnc

lolol.....pfffft Winning

sent by tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Anyone besides me notice how many people from the Carolinas are in this thread? Active.

So easy, I win without trying...


----------



## davidnc

ya I have lots of carolina ppl here forsure,

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

I have no clue what you guys are on about, but u know I'm winning


----------



## davidnc

Check your eyes lol :wink2:, you WAS winning,,,,,, but I have took over the Winning spot now so Im the one Winning !!


----------



## AndyFox2011

Check again dude!


----------



## davidnc

ok i did lol, yup im winning

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

I checked again, I'm winning


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

I checked for both of you, since I'm a nice guy, and I think you both may be wrong...


----------



## rgray331975

Ha you didnt check for me

Sent from my OIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

I just did. You're good! (ThumbsUp)


----------



## rgray331975

Darknight42020 said:


> I just did. You're good! (ThumbsUp)


Lol. I am now

Sent from my phone


----------



## AndyFox2011

I checked for us all, I think your wrong I'm clearly winning


----------



## UNC

Of course there are alot of Carolina folks here, we run this!!!
And just FYI. UNC is winning again!


----------



## davidnc

Out in front once again lol

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

I'm infront of you!


----------



## davidnc

was lol..................you just got passed again ! 

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

No! You just got passed again!


----------



## rgray331975

Omftrolll says u just got passed blame #xoomdev


----------



## AndyFox2011

Trololol!


----------



## davidnc

lolol......wait im back in first place 

sent by tapatalk


----------



## rgray331975

Winner winner pizza for dinner. AGAIN

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

I won!

sent by tapatalk


----------



## rgray331975

P3droids a joke and i win

Se


----------



## davidnc

winning

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

I be winning!


----------



## davidnc

Totally winning!

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Totally losing!


----------



## davidnc

oh you sure 
ps: oh you meant you was losing perhaps lol
sent by tapatalk


----------



## jp317

sorry Davidnc,

For betting u again, I'm truly sorry


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Figured I would jump in and say top 'o tha morning! And you know.... I win


----------



## jp317

I win again yea me


----------



## AndyFox2011

No I win!


----------



## jp317

win again


----------



## jpaulwaite

Scooby Snacks


----------



## AndyFox2011

Chocolate


----------



## davidnc

lol, ,,what can i say but winning,,,again

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

What can I say.....

Freeze! everybody clap your hands!


----------



## rgray331975

Always winning

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

Boo!

sent by tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Knock, knock...


----------



## davidnc

who's there?

sent by tapatalk


----------



## UNC

Who is last???? Oh yeah, this guy!!!! "The Bible Guarantees it!!"


----------



## davidnc

you was last but have been passed

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

The Bible sucks!


----------



## davidnc

Another day, another month,another year....of me winning!

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Another day of kicking your ass!


----------



## rgray331975

Better get busy im winning

Sent


----------



## AndyFox2011

I am busy, beating you! And now I'm on off school on holiday I can do it easily everyday of the week!


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Busy, busy, busy. Now you're talking about a normal day for me...

As you see, I'm busy winning at the moment!


----------



## rgray331975

Im not in school. Guess i have all day every day to win

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

I'm not in school for 2 weeks! So iI have loads of time to win win win!


----------



## davidnc

Winning, Winning,Winning lol

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## jp317

im the super winner


----------



## jp317

that why i have the belt

<--------------------------------

and you dont


----------



## AndyFox2011

Not a very effective belt is it? I appear to be winning


----------



## jp317

but yet i win it again


----------



## davidnc

The new champ Yay !!

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

We are the champions my friend, and we will keep on fighting till the end


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Tag, you're no longer it... Again


----------



## AndyFox2011

:l :l


----------



## davidnc

a new day of winning

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

A new day of beating you


----------



## davidnc

Im back


----------



## Mrksbrd

me me me


----------



## AndyFox2011

You lose!


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

I don't lose, I give head starts to make it fair...


----------



## AndyFox2011

and I give you false hope


----------



## rgray331975

Hope is for losers. There is none when i play

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

whatever just know I'm Winning Again haha

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

That is why I have no hope, i only win


----------



## jp317

win win win win win for me


----------



## AndyFox2011

Lose lose lose lose lose for yoi


----------



## davidnc

Winning again for me


----------



## AndyFox2011

I thought you were winning for me


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Is it possible I'm winning for us all?


----------



## AndyFox2011

If you wish it to be so then it can be so......


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Squeezed my eyes real tight and... *pop* I was winning! Oh, wait... I was in the bathroom..


----------



## AndyFox2011

That is disgusting!


----------



## davidnc

Once again I'm in the winning post.I rule this thread!! 

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## BrentBlend

*replies, closes thread, feelsbadman, opens thread*

Almost won


----------



## rgray331975

I feel like winning

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

everyone watching me Win!

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## rgray331975

Guess i missed that part. I did get here in time to watch me win!!!!

Sent by my bb 8330


----------



## davidnc

yup guess so ha

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## jp317

wait a sec i WIN AGAIN...... im awesome.

since im awesome that means ur not, sorry about that............ not me awesome, me awesome, me awesome, and ur not :'-(


----------



## jp317

you see
me still awesome. 
you not 
sorry :'-(


----------



## ro6666lt

hi i'm davidnc and i'm winning... oh, wait... ;-)


----------



## jp317

so sorry charlie.

i win

me awesome


----------



## jp317

im like charlie sheen

im winning


----------



## AndyFox2011

I'm just winning like a jockey riding on coke


----------



## davidnc

lol but I'm winning once again ,,,,woot

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## ro6666lt

there he is... lol.


----------



## AndyFox2011

You may be back davidnc but so am I *evil laugh*


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Almost a shoot-out between you 2 ⓑⓤⓣ ⓘ ⓒⓞⓜⓔ ⓘⓝ ⓕⓞⓡ ⓣⓗⓔ ⓦⓘⓝ


----------



## AndyFox2011

I know right!


----------



## davidnc

I'm again in the lead hahaha,I never sleep much , you never know when my post will appear( timewise) :wink2:


----------



## rgray331975

No me

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

nooooo

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## rgray331975

No im winning

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

No I'm winning!


----------



## davidnc

I won. 

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## rgray331975

Won winning winner winningest

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

wrong,wronging wronger,wrongest ha

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## dickenam

this thread makes me giggle.


----------



## AndyFox2011

Anyone play minecraft?

P.S. I win!!


----------



## rgray331975

I hope ur better at it then u are at this game. Lol. I win

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

I'm better at this game than you!


----------



## rgray331975

Not now

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

I'm undefeatable hahahahahahaha


----------



## rgray331975

Im unloseable???????

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

"rgray331975 said:


> I hope ur better at it then u are at this game. Lol. I win
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Funny stuff there. Made me laugh truely


----------



## davidnc

Thanks for all the feednack,,,,,pffffft Im winning again!! haha

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Lol!


----------



## davidnc

winning on wednesday

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Kicking your ass and winning on Wednesday!


----------



## davidnc

lolol

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Wow a bus with wifi, leather seats and a socket for me to charge my phone! And tinted windows  pity I'm only on it for half an hour :'(


----------



## davidnc

where you going.I know you on holiday from school .

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## rgray331975

Is it a short bus lol i win

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

rgray331975 said:


> Is it a short bus lol i win
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


lol ,,,,,, but passsed


----------



## AndyFox2011

Was going from Arbroath to Montrose, 20min journey on a luxury bus


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

I'm back for my 1-2 attempts at this... Just like being a winner even if it's a short lived reign.


----------



## AndyFox2011

I think you won for long enough!


----------



## davidnc

I'm back to take the lead 

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

I'm back to beat you :L


----------



## rgray331975

Im just back

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

Yup your back in second place !! hahahahahahaha


----------



## AndyFox2011

I'm back winning!


----------



## rgray331975

Jump on my back and i will carry u to victory

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian

I think all of rgray331975's post are in this thread alone


----------



## AndyFox2011

Are you lonely? Sounds kinda kinky that does!


----------



## rgray331975

Brian said:


> I think all of rgray331975's post are in this thread alone


They are. Its not easy winning

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

but ,,,,,,,, I'm winning !!


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

IIIIIIIII'mmmmmm baaaaaaaaack! In the lead non the less


----------



## davidnc

Honk,,, Honk,,,, Honk,,,, Honkkkk ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Zooooooooommmmmmm,,,,,,,,,, you just got passed :tongue3:


----------



## AndyFox2011

Lol!!


----------



## rgray331975

Did i miss something?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

yessss me Winning!

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

And me winning mostest!


----------



## jp317

Winning


----------



## davidnc

Won

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Win!!


----------



## davidnc

Yup I am. winning

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Nope your losing


----------



## davidnc

check again

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

I think you better check again


----------



## davidnc

ok I did, (check) yup your in second place tho 

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

I checked again too, i seem to be last, hence why i'm winning


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

I feel like I'm chasing my tail sometimes...


----------



## AndyFox2011

Have NASA been experimenting with you?


----------



## davidnc

I have returned its been a long time since I wasn't in the lead. So step aside I'm here haha

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

I shall never step aside for you


----------



## davidnc

lol,,,,, ok


----------



## rgray331975

Well lori says if u win then its only fair i win

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Descartes said "I think, therefore I am" 
So theoretically I think I'm winning, therefore I am winning !


----------



## davidnc

..but in reality your not winning cuz I am  haha


----------



## AndyFox2011

But I am winning


----------



## rgray331975

No. No ur not

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Wasn't NASA. Some person in a lab coat with candy. Mmmm...... Candy


----------



## AndyFox2011

Fair enough!


----------



## rgray331975

Im last

Sent from my nokial42310si


----------



## davidnc

winning spot

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## shadowpunx

And out came the wolves

You should have killed me, when you had the chance


----------



## davidnc

lol and the party gets bigger, oh cool more people to see me win

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## rgray331975

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Sent from lucy in the sky with dimonds


----------



## AndyFox2011

I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davidnc

thanks yah I am

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Yay you lose I win!


----------



## davidnc

nope I'm Winning, another day of me besting you 

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Another day of proving you wrong


----------



## davidnc

what game you playing now? MineCraft ? or another?

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Minecraft still. it's addictive, and wondering if I could port the port of sense 3.5 to my wildfire......


----------



## davidnc

cool and I'm not forsure if you could port the port to your wildfire or not.

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## davidnc

I've got htc incredble and moto dx with custom roms on each
Forgot to add I'm winning again haha

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

I'm not sure either, I'm gonna try though


----------



## AndyFox2011

I have cm7 nighlty 2.1.0, android 2.3.7


----------



## davidnc

Cool ,,,,,,,,I'm on CM7 nightlies (still on nightly #202) for the incredible.


----------



## AndyFox2011

I like the new lockscreen style in this nightly


----------



## davidnc

I heard about it , ha probably flash the newest *cm7 nightly* for my phone later on today


----------



## AndyFox2011

Do it, its really cool, like the sense 3 one but stock


----------



## AndyFox2011

Well this is failing, I'm trying to convince my uncle to buy me a new phone, tis not working, we deviated to computer specs 

P.S. I win!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rgray331975

Nexus


----------



## AndyFox2011

Evo 3d


----------



## rgray331975

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Sent from my rOIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

SGSt959 Vibrant, NexS, Cliq2, Sensation, and MT4G. Only 2 (the Samsung's) rock custom ROM's (CM7 of course) but hopefully will have SGSII or Nexus Prime(?) depending on whether my carrier will have the Nex.

Even with that many devices you make it hard to win, but winning I am!


----------



## davidnc

well you won for 2 minutes 
Winning !!  
PS: since on verizon my next choice in phones is Nexus Prime or HTC Vigor(or whatever they gunno call it)


----------



## rgray331975

Darknight42020 said:


> SGSt959 Vibrant, NexS, Cliq2, Sensation, and MT4G. Only 2 (the Samsung's) rock custom ROM's (CM7 of course) but hopefully will have SGSII or Nexus Prime(?) depending on whether my carrier will have the Nex.
> 
> Even with that many devices you make it hard to win, but winning I am!


Have verizon? Oooops did i win again

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

no your mistaken,haha
Winning

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Nope. T-mobile. 5 personal lines and 10 business.

Whoo-hoo! I had a 2 minute win!

Edit: I own a tat shop and am in a partnership with a technical resource development company (graphics-> I'm an artistic consult). I prefer anomaly so I don't disclose too much but I dabble in alot of "well known" areas. Became really interested in Android inc. before it was aquired and have followed since.


----------



## AndyFox2011

Well I have my wildfire, my mates G1, and an old Nokia, I'm hoping my uncle will buy me an EVO 3D or Sensation since I am a teenager and have no money, and I'm hoping to get his Desire HD when his contract ends, and my mums old Samsung Tocco, and maybe even my Aunties iP****


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Oooo you said a bad word. I'm telling! (i*****) lol


----------



## AndyFox2011

Lol, no don't tell, please don't!


----------



## davidnc

lol, 
ps: that lol helped me capture the lead once again 
sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Lol, it didn't help you for long


----------



## rgray331975

I need no help to win. I win


----------



## AndyFox2011

I need no help, end of


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Mmm. Lunch. Figured it would be a good time to take the lead


----------



## davidnc

lol nope im still here,better luck next time haha

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Lunch?!?!? :O it's after tea time for me!


----------



## davidnc

I think everyone thsts been posting in this thread is gone.
Winning!!

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## rgray331975

Immmmmmmmmm back


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Didn't leave, was working... now working at winning!


----------



## jp317

im back on top


----------



## davidnc

not 4 long haha

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Wiin!!


----------



## davidnc

Late night / or early moring whichever ya wana call it sooooo I slepted in.
But back on top Wining Again !!


----------



## rgray331975

Wow woke up and im winning wow

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

You better go back to sleep cause Im Winning


----------



## davidnc

Im tired of sleeping haha but not tired of Winning!

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Winning never becomes boring!


----------



## rgray331975

Im awake again and winning

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

I'm Winning !

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## rexdog1888

Win
/10char


----------



## rgray331975

Yes sir i wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnn

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

Im winning before the party starts up 

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## razorclose

Thanks for holding my spot, guys! The winner is here!


----------



## Jordan8

razorclose said:


> Thanks for holding my spot, guys! The winner is here!


Yessir, here I am.


----------



## AndyFox2011

Well...........


----------



## razorclose

.......Yeah?


----------



## davidnc

Yup ,,, right according to plan ,"who's in the lead now " hahaha


----------



## Guttus

I think I'm in third.....


----------



## AndyFox2011

Guess I'm last!


----------



## davidnc

I'm first again

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Anyone know what the sdcard block is on a HTC wildfire, or how can I found out?


----------



## davidnc

Assume you mean the SIM card ?
oh winning

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Nope, sdcard

P.S. I win! You lose!


----------



## davidnc

ok i tried Googling it and that was first in the list ,lol
back in the lead

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Lol, I tried google as well turns out that sometimes I'm more clever than google! I think it means mount point, as in /mnt/sdcard

Haha I win again!


----------



## davidnc

What are you trying to do? unmount /mount sd card 
Again I capture the lead 

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## rgray331975

Who me? No im trying to win. SUCCESS

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

you lose then HaHa

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Trying to use bootmanager. Hahaha I win!


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Just used MY bootmanager to boot all of you out of the lead! Lol


----------



## AndyFox2011

You can use a bootmanager. I'll just use a boot!


----------



## davidnc

Im taking the lead for now ! 

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

No your not!


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

I think he was...


----------



## davidnc

yeah i am

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

I don't think so.......... anyway one of you lucky people can win till the morning, goodnight rootzwiki community!


----------



## davidnc

ok i will win tomorrow too

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## rgray331975

Guess ill go to sleep a winner

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan8

rgray331975 said:


> Guess ill go to sleep a winner
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


lol'd @ that, haha.

I must have forgot to lock this thread, so I lost. It's okay though, I win now :grin3:


----------



## davidnc

Im back one last time for the night for the Win !haha

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## JoshDB

Inb4 nothing, because I'm the last post.


----------



## AndyFox2011

........And I'm back!


----------



## davidnc

Im first

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Don't you mean last?


----------



## davidnc

nope  look again

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## ThatAndroidShow

Does this mean I win?


----------



## davidnc

Lightning7 said:


> Does this mean I win?


Almost , ,,, but not quite hahaha


----------



## ThatAndroidShow

davidnc said:


> Almost , ,,, but not quite hahaha


Well played >:]


----------



## AndyFox2011

Well this thread is "last post wins" so if your first you can't win, since you wouldn't be last


----------



## davidnc

AndyFox2011 said:


> Well this thread is "last post wins" so if your first you can't win, since you wouldn't be last


lol , tru dat , my bad haha


----------



## AndyFox2011

Deffo your bad!  couldn't have one of the dev community looking think


----------



## rgray331975

What? I win

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

"AndyFox2011 said:


> Deffo your bad!  couldn't have one of the dev community looking think


Thick even, not very good at typing as you can probably tell!


----------



## davidnc

lol Winning again

sent by tapatalk


----------



## rgray331975

Im halfway there

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

maybe

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

I'm winning early in the morning!


----------



## OmarF82

What? Oh wait I'm winning! Woo Hoo! LOL.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Wait..... let me check that........


----------



## davidnc

wait ,,, i am ,,,,,omg

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Wait a minute.......... somethings not right............... oh, your not winning, I am!


----------



## davidnc

Woot Woot !! look who's got the Winning spot once again ,,,hahaha


----------



## AndyFox2011

Yeah, me


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

*pop* I'm back like some evil genie...


----------



## rgray331975

Darknight42020 said:


> *pop* I'm back like some evil genie...


Do i get 3 wishes? My first one...... to win

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Hello genie, first wish: to win, second wish: new phone


----------



## davidnc

well y'all lost on the winning "wish" hahha ,,,Winning

sent by tapatalk


----------



## rgray331975

You forgot about my 3rd wish lol. I WIN

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

Now all your wishes are used up tho :tongue3:


----------



## AndyFox2011

I still have one! Hahaha!


----------



## rgray331975

Haha my 3rd wish was to have 1000000000 more. I win again

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Here's Andy, Hahaha I win!


----------



## shadowpunx

I forgot about this thread lol..did I win yet?

You should have killed me, when you had the chance


----------



## AndyFox2011

:l:l:l


----------



## davidnc

winning again

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

You seem to be losing again


----------



## davidnc

lol probably not now tho your probably crashed for the night so im winning

sent by tapatalk


----------



## TheWizKid95

winning


----------



## davidnc

well you was haha

sent by tapatalk


----------



## jeward72

Nice try

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kshen1

Winning

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSequel

*lock'd*


----------



## davidnc

unlocked

sent by tapatalk


----------



## shadowpunx

I won?

You should have killed me, when you had the chance


----------



## AndyFox2011

why would we kill you? Your part of the Rootz community!


----------



## davidnc

......and no I won hahaha

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

So davidnc, did you update your cm nightlies?


----------



## davidnc

yes I did  got the new lockscreen

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

I love the new lockscreen. I found an really good theme in the market, its called Lunar UI


----------



## PatHoge

Lunar UI is niiiiice. So is the feeling of winning this game.


----------



## AndyFox2011

Both are very good!


----------



## davidnc

K thanks I will check it out ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,yeah winning's Great !! ha


----------



## AndyFox2011

I love winning! More than my gf


----------



## davidnc

Look......


----------



## AndyFox2011

I am!


----------



## davidnc

Just when you thought you had it won ,,,, I posted again , haha


----------



## ThatAndroidShow

Near victory! >


----------



## rgray331975

Key word is near

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Keyword is winning!


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Who won? Oh, not you.


----------



## AndyFox2011

Wasn't you anyway...........


----------



## davidnc

its me

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Not you either


----------



## jeward72

Keep on trying

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Yes you should do that


----------



## davidnc

ok I did ,


----------



## AndyFox2011

If your American iI feel sorry for you!


----------



## davidnc

haha Why? I am winning 
btw Im scottish/irish/german/cherokee , american lol


----------



## AndyFox2011

Well I'm English!

Your government killed one of the greatest rebels and didnt realise he would become a martyr - Che Guevara! Also Guantanamo bay but don't get me started on that!


----------



## davidnc

ok.... I won't ,,,,I will just Win instead ! :grin3:


----------



## AndyFox2011

Haha  no I win! Don't think I have anything against the American population, I don't. It's just the government and BUSH!


----------



## davidnc

Bush isn't president anymore, but I understand where your coming from 
PS: another win post ha

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

I'm glad bush isn't in power, he was an idiot! I dont know what I'm getting at either, I just hate what your government has done, e.g. the war in Iraq, Guantanamo etc........

P.S. this is one way to win!


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

I'm Irish, from Ereland. I could start about the English.... No country is perfect. By the way, I'm BlackIrish. (only the Englishmen would know the difference between red and black). That being said... I'm winning in a Mad Irish way! No retreat, and never lose.


----------



## Subman

Greetings


----------



## davidnc

greetings Im winning, thanks

sent by tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Were, being today's secret word! (pee-wee Herman throwback reference)


----------



## davidnc

Darknight42020 said:


> I'm Irish, from Ereland. By the way, I'm BlackIrish. (only the Englishmen would know the difference between red and black).


I know the difference too ha ,your winning was limited that post ha
the secret word tho throwed me

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

I don't think I can win much more today, I have a migraine :'(


----------



## AndyFox2011

Darknight: I know no country is perfect, I f****** hate my bloody government, there a load of useless tossers!


----------



## davidnc

Time for a lead change , so guess its on me !! haha


----------



## firejackson1

their i win enough said


----------



## rgray331975

Kill em all. I win

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dickenam

Since I am mod, I will just go through and delete everyone's post but MINE, EPIC WIN TIMES.

=]


----------



## davidnc

lol winning again

sent by tapatalk


----------



## rgray331975

And again

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

ditto

sent by tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Ditto to your ditto...


----------



## AndyFox2011

F*** dittos
I win!


----------



## davidnc

....u Was winning til I posted 

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

I was winning, until my mum decided to get lost following a map! **** sake! How can that be possible?


----------



## Mustang302LX

annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd....................

I'm winning now!


----------



## Trooper

I just won the prize!


----------



## davidnc

..... maybe if you was winning but your not cause I am ha

sent by tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Here I go for another spin on the merry-go-round...


----------



## davidnc

....round and round ya go, looks like you fell off. I'mwinning

sent by tapatalk


----------



## rgray331975

I won?????

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

no, just thought you won

sent by tapatalk


----------



## Prime7

...because I won! >


----------



## jeward72

I will always win..

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

omg I won again!

sent by tapatalk


----------



## vRevenant

You think you've won.


----------



## Mustang302LX

vRevenant said:


> You think you've won.


No good sir, you think you've won!


----------



## Shelby04861

Winning is everything


----------



## Mustang302LX

#winning is #important on #rootzwiki....oh wait this isn't twitter! :_con:


----------



## davidnc

...Winning again 

sent by tapatalk


----------



## vRevenant

Winning is an illusion.


----------



## davidnc

yup welcome to reality haha

sent by tapatalk


----------



## ThatAndroidShow

Or realize your true nightmare.
#WinningMoreThanCharlieSheen


----------



## vRevenant

Charlie sheen is the image of myself.


----------



## ThatAndroidShow

I am Charlie Sheen + Chuck Norris times steroids to the power of God exponentially.


----------



## davidnc

I'm just Winning !! 

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## rgray331975

I win u lose

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

negative
Go Panthers
sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## jeward72

Your down for the count.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

I may get knocked down but always get back up ,to the winning post haha

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Sorry guys, was having some problems with the rootzwiki app. I'm back now though


----------



## davidnc

ok ,so your watching me win too then 

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## vRevenant

Wait, all I can see is me?


----------



## davidnc

oh are you sure ? haha

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

He sounded pretty sure. He could be right, but then again...


----------



## davidnc

yup so many do but then again,I always end up showing backup ,lol

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## vRevenant

Just give up. It won't be easy.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

The 3 blind mice have been at this awhile. I show up to show them the light now and then, but they persist. Mice, such pesky creatures... Lol


----------



## rgray331975

Play me a tune ol pide piper

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

" poof " ....here I am again :android-smile:
Persistance is the name of the game, in this game


----------



## AndyFox2011

I'm getting kinda bored of winning, and mim back at school, so busy busy busy this week!


----------



## davidnc

You shouldn't be bored then cause,your not winning now I am  . But yup busy week at work for me too the next few days


----------



## vRevenant

But alas, the winner spot is taken by me.


----------



## davidnc

......even tho it was just for a short time


----------



## AndyFox2011

*sighs*


----------



## vRevenant

What's wrong Mr. Sigher? Oh yeah. I took yer spot.


----------



## Prime7

Winning=Me
BOTTOM LINE!


----------



## rgray331975

Im greater then me

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jeward72

Again I win.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## UNC

I've got this in the bag.


----------



## davidnc

nope,I again am the true winner haha

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## rgray331975

Win i again

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## grondinm

this is so mine


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

I gave you 5 mins of glory...


----------



## davidnc

omg i scored ,, victory win

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Been awhile since someone posted a winning post, so I figured this top dog would send a reminder  cuz you know... I'm winning!


----------



## BarryHalls

I i'm not sure about space but human stupidity is endless


----------



## davidnc

just winning

sent by tapatalk


----------



## rgray331975

No im winning

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## vRevenant

If you can't decide, I'll take the winning spot. No biggie.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

I'll take the burden of winning off others shoulders, because you know I'm such a great person, and put it upon my own. Your welcome.


----------



## davidnc

Back on me to capture the winning spot,no problem ha

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Why is school so hard?!?


----------



## vRevenant

Because you lose.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Hmm. I see people have kept my spot warm for me. Thanks!


----------



## davidnc

Time for lead change


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

And... It changes again. Lol


----------



## davidnc

lol,

sent by tapatalk


----------



## jeward72

Sup

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

just looking at my Winning post haha

sent by tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

A nice looking post, it was...


----------



## davidnc

.......but it still is lol

sent by tapatalk


----------



## rgray331975

I dont see it

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Damn, lost track of it. Where was it?


----------



## mrstripsey1

Can I win?


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Woo hoo 1000th post!!!

WINNER WINNER!


----------



## jeward72

Keep trying

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

And I do. Over and over...


----------



## vRevenant

What I would give to win.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Damn... we posted at the same time.


----------



## davidnc

posted last,, woot woot ha

sent by tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

You HAD posted last, now... 2nd to last ^_^


----------



## davidnc

yup its me and taking over this game once again , Winning ,,,,,well like me ,,, haha

sent by tapatalk


----------



## vRevenant

Lawl.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Who now? What now?


----------



## davidnc

me now, win

sent by tapatalk


----------



## ThatAndroidShow

davidnc said:


> me now, win
> 
> sent by tapatalk


You now, lose


----------



## davidnc

lol wrongo

sent by tapatalk


----------



## vRevenant

Try winning from up there.


----------



## davidnc

ok

sent by tapatalk


----------



## vRevenant

Your not allowed below me..


----------



## ThatAndroidShow

Rebellion!


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Is this where I get in on the Congo line?


----------



## davidnc

Almost, your one spot to high now tho 

sent by tapatalk


----------



## Brian

Make that two


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Why not 3?


----------



## ThatAndroidShow

Because now it's 4


----------



## rgray331975

Just in time

Its all in the timing


----------



## AndyFox2011

Ah, end of the school week!


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Soon to have plenty of time for more posts huh? School kinda slows ye down on that aspect...


----------



## AndyFox2011

Yeah ill be able to post more, if i wake up! 

School slows me down in EVERY aspect!


----------



## vRevenant

Winning


----------



## infamousxsniper

I win you guys.


----------



## ThatAndroidShow

Not anymore^


----------



## davidnc

Im winning tho

sent by tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

I'm winning THO-roughly lol


----------



## ThatAndroidShow

I beg to differ good sir.


----------



## davidnc

pffft correction in ths Winning spot again!

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

What is it with you guys and being wrong? :L


----------



## davidnc

hmmm but im not wrong right now haha

sent by tapatalk


----------



## vRevenant

Another winning post for me


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Just dropped in to say hi. Oh, and to reclaim my win...


----------



## vRevenant

Too bad


----------



## davidnc

yup too bad for you to ha

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## ThatAndroidShow

What's bad for u is good for me


----------



## davidnc

....here I am again

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## vRevenant

...post.


----------



## davidnc

yup i posted

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## ThatAndroidShow

As did I.


----------



## AndyFox2011

Is it just me that's highly impressed with the speed of the main site after the maintainance? oh and the downtime website! that was awesome


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Bada bing, bada boom, here's the winner so need to make room!


----------



## AndyFox2011

LOL :L


----------



## davidnc

yup im back too

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

I'm back too!


----------



## Trooper

I win!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

Not so fast , haha


----------



## AndyFox2011

I think you\'ll find that I win! =D


----------



## davidnc

Time to regain the lead


----------



## deltaechoe

Guess what, I am winning now


----------



## PANCAKER

We should play a game like hmmmm 
What's your favorite thing to do lol

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## davidnc

,,,, like Win this game .....









sent by tapatalk


----------



## PANCAKER

Lol like if you reply than you wont have enough time to (sssssssss BOOM) This thread was just blown up by a creeper....darn..... xD


----------



## UNC

I win, the Bible guarantees it!!!!!!!


----------



## davidnc

Early AM win,,, while everyone else is asleep

sent by tapatalk


----------



## PANCAKER

Lol good try


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Time for my daily *grunts*... (plop).... Win! Wow, I feel better already


----------



## davidnc

Winning,,,,, at lunch time


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Winning... after YOUR lunch time lol


----------



## vRevenant

Winning.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Winning is exhausting, got to give it time between wins.


----------



## davidnc

Winning again

sent by tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

You are? Good job!


----------



## davidnc

thanks









sent by tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007

I'm winning now

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> I'm winning now
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Nope.


----------



## Sandman007

Mustang302LX said:


> Nope.


yes

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX

^ False.


----------



## Sandman007

^ Also False


----------



## davidnc

yup false ,,,haha

sent by tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

In that case, I must be the TRUE winner.


----------



## davidnc

nope Im " truely" Winning as usual









sent by tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Beannachtaí libh go léir! oh, and I am the winningest!


----------



## davidnc

Ha Ha

Grüße zurück! Ich gewinne (Greetings back ! I'm winning)


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

I'm fluent in Gaelic, but was curious if anyone would know what it was lol. A true son of Ereland am I.


----------



## Trooper

Give me my prize cos I just won!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

All out of chicken dinners... Sorry.


----------



## Sandman007

Darknight42020 said:


> All out of chicken dinners... Sorry.


Awww


----------



## rgray331975

Winner winner fatback and pinto dinner

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007

I win.


----------



## davidnc

round an round it goes ,but i am currently the one winning haha


----------



## AndyFox2011

Why does the rootzwiki app have adverts now?


----------



## jjohn

Win what


----------



## vRevenant

Because you didn't let me win.


----------



## davidnc

AndyFox2011 said:


> Why does the rootzwiki app have adverts now?


I dont know ?







Mine doesn't .I have the donate version

ps: no cookies for y'all cause,,,, I'm in the winning spot


----------



## rgray331975

My doesnt either. And im also winning

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

AndyFox2011 said:


> Why does the rootzwiki app have adverts now?


Depends on what ver you have.


----------



## kinz

Okay

Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## davidnc

woot

sent by tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007

Pineapples


----------



## rgray331975

Grapes

Sent from my nexus prime using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007

Peaches


----------



## UNC

Last is the new first and I'm in first!!! or last? Now I'm confused.


----------



## davidnc

your still not in the winning spot cause that would be me ha


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

I hate working nights. By the time I'm up and about, everyone else is busy and buy the time I have to open shop, everyone is relaxing... Here's to my moment of fame --> winning!


----------



## Guest

^ losing again... and whoever was asking about ads. pretty sure the donate version is ad-free...


----------



## Brian

Donate version is definitely ad free


----------



## rgray331975

Me winning is also add free


----------



## davidnc

I'm just winning ,,, again !! Victory !! Ha


----------



## Sandman007

Oranges


----------



## davidnc

strawberries


----------



## Mustang302LX

Grapes FTW!


----------



## luv2increase

Last Post Wins!


----------



## Brian

And you aren't winning. I am sure I won't last long though _:::insert that's what she said joke:::_


----------



## rgray331975

Your big and i win


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

airforcegeek said:


> ^ losing again... and whoever was asking about ads. pretty sure the donate version is ad-free...


LOL, I did say a moment. That's what it was, no more, no less.


----------



## vRevenant

But I win.


----------



## davidnc

nope you was winning, but I am winning ha

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## _josh__

winner is here


----------



## Sandman007

Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win WON


----------



## davidnc

Look ,


----------



## vRevenant

Champeeen


----------



## davidnc

yesssssss

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## Sandman007

This winning spot is minesszzzz


----------



## davidnc

Nopers haha







, I have taken the winning spot


----------



## vRevenant

I'd like to share a story. Once upon a time, I stumbled across this thread, and won. The end.


----------



## _josh__

guess i win again.


----------



## davidnc

.....well not this time ,your not in the winning spot

sent by tapatalk


----------



## Guest

hehehe.. i wish one of the mods or something would shut dis thing down and claim winner. Let's start at least with a normal convo...


----------



## Sandman007

Minessssssszzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

won!!!!!!!!!!

sent by tapatalk


----------



## rgray331975

Yes i win


----------



## Mustang302LX

nope. i do!


----------



## snowdriod

Me me me.


----------



## Sandman007

I I I I I

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

here i am again haha

sent by tapatalk


----------



## Slowcaddy

What what.....

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## vRevenant

Hopes and dreams crushed, when I win.


----------



## Trooper

I win!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

^anything exciting happening?


----------



## davidnc

yup me winning


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

This thread is a continuous testimony to my Epic Wins!


----------



## vRevenant

False.


----------



## Sandman007

Sue me

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

Winning watching halloween horror movie !!

sent by tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Halloween? Nah I dont care about it, IT'S CHRISTMAS SOON! =D


----------



## davidnc

.......oh well atleast winning tho ha

sent by tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX

....now you're not though.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## davidnc

You sure? Looks to me like I have the winning spot once again.


----------



## PANCAKER

Nahhhh lol


----------



## AndyFox2011

Nah, I'm winning


----------



## davidnc

nah ,i believe im winning once again


----------



## AndyFox2011

You believe wrong


----------



## davidnc

lol


----------



## PANCAKER

Fhgdhhcfuryunklgvh lol xD

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## davidnc

winning tho


----------



## vRevenant

Lawl


----------



## AndyFox2011

^lawl, I'm winning your not


----------



## Mustang302LX

sorry but you are incorrect.


----------



## davidnc

yup your incorrect too, lol


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Posting this win, to correct you all.


----------



## PANCAKER

Wait for it... wait for it....


----------



## davidnc

ok time for a lead change, lol


----------



## Framework43

孔子说，你都脏了美国人！


----------



## davidnc

Framework43 said:


> 孔子说，你都脏了美国人！


lol none the less ,winning tho


----------



## Sandman007

I'm winning now and forever. If anybody makes a post after me will be forever tormented by cheerios

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jpaulwaite

i eat cheerios for breakfast. -manly pose-


----------



## PANCAKER

Me: I had nails for breakfast
You: (laughs) 
Me: Without any milk....
You: (quivering in fear)

Lol xD


----------



## Trooper

Sorry guys but you all just lost, and I won.


----------



## PANCAKER

Nobody gets my qoute?! Its a classic! Lol. Winning because I stayed up texting lol


----------



## Mustang302LX

I say I win and that's just the way its going to be.









Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## davidnc

too bad y'alls isnt the last post because
I win, Me,Me,Me,,, LoL
PS: Everybodies crashed for the night so win will last awhile

Sent from me


----------



## PANCAKER

Only 2 hours sir

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## davidnc

Hmmm lol not as long as I thought it woulda been
Where are all these ppl coming from LoL?









sent by tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX

Coming from the weeds to take the lead!


----------



## Warus

WINNING!

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

I startled awake this morning having nightmares of cheerios and nails chasing me down... I'm safe here so this is where I shall hide...


----------



## Sandman007

I win ha!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007

Who thinks I should start an "I lose "thread

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX

Not anymore you don't!


----------



## Sandman007

Mustang302LX said:


> Not anymore you don't!


that's wat u think. I win cuz im eating a chocolate cookie w/ chocolate chips. COOKIES!!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

*While you eat your chocolate cookie w/chocolate chips ,I will just take over the Winning spot !! WIN !!







*


----------



## AndyFox2011

Everybody clap your hands!


----------



## davidnc

Ok I'm clapping my hands cuz I'm Winning again!









Sent from me


----------



## PANCAKER

Darknight42020 said:


> I startled awake this morning having nightmares of cheerios and nails chasing me down... I'm safe here so this is where I shall hide...


Hide in Spongebob, they eat both xD

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## Sandman007

I'm winning bc I'm at horror hill

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

Boo! Happy Halloween, oh an Im Winning .

Sent from me


----------



## PANCAKER

I'm losing HA NOW IM ALWAYS RIGHT FOR THE REST OF THE TIME THIS FORUM LASTS BOOO YA XD

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## shadowpunx

Hah this is still going...noiiiiice

You should have killed me, when you had the chance


----------



## PANCAKER

shadowpunx said:


> Hah this is still going...noiiiiice
> 
> You should have killed me, when you had the chance


When was that?

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## AndyFox2011

Its November!!!!!!


----------



## davidnc

Im back

Sent from me


----------



## rgray331975

I win ggggggggg


----------



## PANCAKER

Um... uh...ehhhh HI!

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## davidnc

my turn to Win ....again haha

Sent from me


----------



## Sandman007

Think again. Your time in the winning spot is up. My time to shine.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PANCAKER

We should at leqst have a conversation instead of win win win lol oh by the way

.....
....
..
I win
..
....
....

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Two guys walk towards a bar, one ducks....


----------



## Mustang302LX

November is my birthday month!!!


----------



## AndyFox2011

Mustang302LX said:


> November is my birthday month!!!


Mine too! =D


----------



## davidnc

November is my as Bday month to this Saturday actually,Nov. 5th

Sent from me


----------



## PANCAKER

Mine is January lol right after Christmas :-D

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

December 10th. I usually got a Christmas gift for a birthday gift, and 1 less than everyone else on Christmas... Crappy if you ask me. Trust me, I counted. (I was a kid, what did you expect?)


----------



## Sandman007

Brett6781 said:


> as a moderator, If I post, then lock this thread is it considered cheating?


Not I'd I'm in the winning spot when you lock it.
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX

Yeah go ahead and lock it so I can win! lol


----------



## davidnc

i agree since im now winning haha lock away lol

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

But I have just won. Lockdown!


----------



## DesTeck

Nah... I will totally win this


----------



## davidnc

pfffft not so fast ha









Sent from me


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Pfffft too slow...


----------



## PANCAKER

Pffft that's what she said xD

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## davidnc

Since only 15 minutes left in this date.This will probably be the the last Winning posted post of said date Ha Ha







(Edt)

Sent from me


----------



## Sandman007

And this is the first post of today haha

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

hsha ok

Sent from me


----------



## PANCAKER

School nooooo

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

School? Don't even know what that's like, except when I take you to it


----------



## PANCAKER

Haaa lol you can ride the short bus there









Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## davidnc

I'm just Winning !!

Sent from me


----------



## Sandman007

davidnc said:


> I'm just Winning !!
> 
> Sent from me


no more

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007

Tapatalk has been fixed! Be sure to thank R1Lover. He's the one who sorted this out for us.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## _josh__

I am still the winner.


----------



## davidnc

I been Winning with the Rootzwiki App haha, (but have tapatalk too).Once again back in the lead(

Sent from me


----------



## Mustang302LX

And now you're in 2nd!


----------



## vRevenant

As are you.


----------



## PANCAKER

Oooh snap

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## davidnc

.....wait I'm back










Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Just admit that I win.


----------



## PANCAKER

fsdfsdfsdf BAM!


----------



## rgray331975

Uuuuuhhhhhh like i win and stuff


----------



## PANCAKER

rgray331975 said:


> Uuuuuhhhhhh like i win and stuff


(Whispers) shhh he's new to this ;-) lol 

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## vRevenant

Noobs


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

All this winning is intimidating, don't know if I can make the cut...


----------



## davidnc

The Winning Spot is Minez!!

Sent from me


----------



## Sandman007

***ATTENTION ALL RESTAURANT CUSTOMERS***

Testicles. That is all.

Oh and I win

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PANCAKER

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> ***ATTENTION ALL RESTAURANT CUSTOMERS***
> 
> Testicles. That is all.
> 
> Oh and I win
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


DAMMIT! YOU STOLE MINE!! LOl


----------



## Sandman007

PANCAKER said:


> DAMMIT! YOU STOLE MINE!! LOl


Would you just go to bed all ready!! Jeez your like the undead.

LOL that's wat I said to my EX. Isaid you're like the undead. Ugly and stalking. You're an ugly stalker. She was actually smoking hot

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## _josh__

I love stalkers that keep telling me I win.


----------



## PANCAKER

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Would you just go to bed all ready!! Jeez your like the undead.
> 
> LOL that's wat I said to my EX. Isaid you're like the undead. Ugly and stalking. You're an ugly stalker. She was actually smoking hot
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Amen sista preach it! Lol xD and im actually being kept up by a woman ;-) lol xD

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## _josh__

This might be an all-nighter. Winning that is.


----------



## Mustang302LX

_josh__ said:


> This might be an all-nighter. Winning that is.


Negative ghost rider.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## davidnc

But as you can see Im Winning HaHa
PS: Its my Bday so any post below mine today is a jinx on yourself









Sent from me


----------



## rgray331975

davidnc said:


> But as you can see Im Winning HaHa
> PS: Its my Bday so any post below mine today is a jinx on yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from me


Happy b-day. Ill take the trophy now


----------



## _josh__

Awe, thanks for grabbing that trophy for me, the real winner.


----------



## davidnc

I got the trophy now









Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Give me my trophy back. Right meow.


----------



## davidnc

lol nice try

sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Did you hear something? I could have swore I heard someone say I was the winner.


----------



## davidnc

you just got confused







haha they said I won

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

What, where, who? Still winning even though I'm confused.


----------



## davidnc

This,Here,and Me,,, Winning I just checked.

Sent from me


----------



## PANCAKER

Waking up to win.

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## Sandman007

I ain't winning nor losing. I'm just here. (*whisper* "Can he do that? Is that legal" ) Yes I can.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## _josh__

I'm at work and still winning.


----------



## davidnc

you was winning you mean
Im actually the one winning

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

You have it all wrong.


----------



## PANCAKER

Yes you do all have it wrong ;-)

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## _josh__

Can't be wrong about winning.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Nope.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## _josh__

Oh yea.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Can't let you be winning that easy!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## davidnc

look again









Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Huh?


----------



## Mustang302LX

Looked but found nothing.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## davidnc

ok










Sent from me


----------



## PANCAKER

Church time lol

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## davidnc

I didnt go to church today so posting in the Winning spot









Sent from me


----------



## PANCAKER

Lol not yet ;-) lol sorry for your luck 

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## davidnc

Im back, ,,again lol

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Just woke up to a win.


----------



## davidnc

even tho your win was brief haha

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

I love caffeine in the morning. Gets me going for the win.


----------



## davidnc

mountain dew, for the win

Sent from me


----------



## Annex

yeah, what the hell....I win too


----------



## davidnc

nothing,since your not winning anymore ha

Sent from me


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

....and I'll take the win!


----------



## davidnc

haha, only for me to regain it









Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

You lose again


----------



## PANCAKER

Back for a POSITIVE WIN!


----------



## davidnc

knocked down twice got up three times hahaha,for the Win!

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

You forgot about me.


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

...as he swoops down from the rafters once more to take the victory!


----------



## _josh__

Not this time.


----------



## davidnc

victory is mine

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Not yet.


----------



## PANCAKER

Minecraft. FTW xD


----------



## davidnc

oh yeah its me

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Where? Right here


----------



## PANCAKER

Creepers. EVERYWHERE. Just like me in the winning spot.


----------



## _josh__

Shush don't tell on me for winning.


----------



## PANCAKER

You are loud like a zombie not silent like a creeper (SssssSSssSSsssSSsSssss)


----------



## _josh__

Creep creep creep


----------



## davidnc

yup,,, no im here

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Me too


----------



## davidnc

where?

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Right here.


----------



## Sandman007

And here

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## _josh__

And back to here.


----------



## davidnc

now back to here

Sent from me


----------



## Mustang302LX

More importantly to here!









Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## _josh__

I'm off to bed. Winning the whole way.


----------



## davidnc

no your mistaken, Im Winning

Sent from me


----------



## PANCAKER

¡BOOM! Crepper explodes on your house for the win this morning.

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## sk8ingdroid

Haha beat you

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

Winning spot taken by me









Sent from me


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Not before I win this thread!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

when? ..... oh wait Im back in the lead ha

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Now 2nd in line cause I'm first.


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Allow me to take the lead from you.









Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## _josh__

And then me again.


----------



## davidnc

snagging the lunchtime spot ,for the Win


----------



## Mustang302LX

I wish it was lunch here. It's only 9:12 am


----------



## _josh__

Mmmm lunch.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Yeah now I'm thinking about lunch. There goes any productivity I wasn't using to surf RootzWiki lol.


----------



## davidnc

1hr 15 minutes left until time to head back to the crib, soooo time to recapture the win,









Sent from me


----------



## Mustang302LX

I'm finally about to hit lunch time so I'll take the lead until lunch is over which I'm sure I'll then have to recapture the lead for myself.


----------



## _josh__

Yes you will.


----------



## davidnc

yup







,cuz I got the lead once again too

Sent from me


----------



## rgray331975

Dam it feels good to be a winner


----------



## _josh__

Yes it does.


----------



## davidnc

yes it does and back home too

Sent from me


----------



## Mustang302LX

It feels good to have eaten lunch AND be winning!


----------



## _josh__

Yummy


----------



## davidnc

Yup,your seeing correct : "That Im Winning again!" haha

Sent from me


----------



## Nemo aeternamn

Nemo lucror

We have nothing to fear but running out of beer


----------



## PANCAKER

Church time FTW lol! xP

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## rgray331975

Yahooooo i win against


----------



## Sandman007

Peanut butter jelly time!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PatHoge

Man...been a while since I played this game! Bout time for me to win again.


----------



## PANCAKER

PatHoge said:


> Man...been a while since I played this game! Bout time for me to win again.


Welcome back.... To the losing spot! :~P

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## _josh__

Winning.


----------



## davidnc

Back for the Win

Sent from me


----------



## Mustang302LX

Boring Monday night with the wife at work and the 2 girls asleep already. So figured I'd just go ahead and take the lead again.


----------



## davidnc

Im awake now so the lead is mine to take over

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

But wait. Victory is mine.


----------



## davidnc

..... Yeah til I posted back, now Victory is mine


----------



## _josh__

Change of leadership.


----------



## davidnc

and an overthrow, ha
creeping back to take the winning spot

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

To many creepers around.


----------



## davidnc

yup and no zombies

Sent from me


----------



## PANCAKER

PUUUSHH! UUUGGGH! (PLOP!) ON THE CAN FTW xD

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## ThatAndroidShow

I'm BAACCCKKK!!! >


----------



## davidnc

im back to, for the Win

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Don't forget about me.


----------



## PANCAKER

Just did, sorry.


----------



## davidnc

ok I remember everyone, but still Im Winning









Sent from me


----------



## PANCAKER

Funny man.


----------



## ThatAndroidShow

Wow, I win again


----------



## davidnc

....however your not winning now

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Because I am.


----------



## davidnc

_josh__ said:


> Because I am.


..well your in second place ....anyhoo !!


----------



## jpaulwaite

I'm winning like charlie sheen.

EPIC WINNING!


----------



## _josh__

Not anymore. Cause I got tiger blood.


----------



## jpaulwaite

Curse you, dark angel of LOSING


----------



## _josh__

jpaulwaite said:


> Curse you, dark angel of LOSING


Dark angel always wins in the end.


----------



## jpaulwaite

I hereby claim myself to be the winningest winner in all of windom. So there.


----------



## _josh__

Omnomnom just finished eating the last of the awesome sauce to have a full belly of win.


----------



## davidnc

Whos Winning now?
Me lol thats who

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Infinity x win = me


----------



## davidnc

_Infinity x win = Overruled hahaha














_


----------



## _josh__

Thx judge Judy for the win.


----------



## jpaulwaite

judge wapner gave it to me.


----------



## _josh__

Judge Joe Brown says otherwise.


----------



## davidnc

Judge Mathis says I win haha

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Ok you win. Oh wait...........


----------



## davidnc

ok I waited for awhile







Time to regain the lead


----------



## _josh__

So sorry to take it back.


----------



## davidnc

its ok i will just snag it back


----------



## _josh__

Back for the win.


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Not before I take back from you!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## _josh__

Ok going to bed a winner.


----------



## davidnc

Just Winning


----------



## PANCAKER

:WinFace:


----------



## davidnc

Lead Change


----------



## _josh__

Taking the win.


----------



## davidnc

Eatting pizza and Winning at lunch time


----------



## raiderep

Just got here and I'm a winner already, rootz rox!

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

.....almost anyhoo,better luck next time ha


----------



## _josh__

Whoops took your spot.


----------



## davidnc

Im back,Winning


----------



## _josh__

Where did you go? To 2nd place


----------



## PANCAKER

Who? You? Lol 

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## davidnc

nope im in the lead lol


----------



## _josh__

Really? Not now.


----------



## davidnc

Look again


----------



## PANCAKER

I did, I saw me WINNING

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## _josh__

Me = winning again.


----------



## PANCAKER

Yeah...about that...

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## larryp1962

UHHHHH.....WHAT DO I WIN????


----------



## _josh__

Nothing now.


----------



## harajyuks

what the heck is this... everytime i open tapatalk this is in my most current threads... btw im beyond winning im Sheening

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## PANCAKER

harajyuks said:


> what the heck is this... everytime i open tapatalk this is in my most current threads... btw im beyond winning im Sheening
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


(Crickets chirp at Sheen)

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## _josh__

I got tiger blood man. Winning.


----------



## PANCAKER

Chirp chirp lol

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## _josh__

I got one speed man.....GO! Winning.


----------



## PANCAKER

I got 2 Winner and Winning ha so I can be grammiphoricly correct.

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## davidnc

Winning=me I just Win lol


----------



## PANCAKER

Yes 2nd place son.

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## _josh__

You too?


----------



## davidnc

looks like you are in 2nd place now too ha


----------



## _josh__

Actually I'm in last place since last is the winner.


----------



## PANCAKER

Blah

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## _josh__

Derp Derp.


----------



## davidnc

...oh lol


----------



## joshua.worth

I win

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

.....try again


----------



## _josh__

Try really hard.


----------



## davidnc

friday night win


----------



## _josh__

Not yet.


----------



## davidnc

ok first post winning on saturday


----------



## _josh__

Not for long.


----------



## davidnc

still winning


----------



## _josh__

Ah the earlybird gets the worm and then loses.


----------



## davidnc

.... and then wins again


----------



## PANCAKER

Time for more work... and winning! Lol.

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## davidnc

yeah fiqure Id snag the winning spot once again


----------



## _josh__

Well I just had to take it back.


----------



## PANCAKER

Man is this ya'lls job? Not winning? lol


----------



## davidnc

....wait,,I am Winning tho lol


----------



## PANCAKER

Yeah SECOND SON!!! xP lol. Nice try.


----------



## _josh__

You guys have no chance of winning xD


----------



## ThatAndroidShow

I forbid anyone on RootzWiki forums to post below me!


----------



## davidnc

winning anyhoo lol


----------



## _josh__

Winning again.


----------



## davidnc

you was winning
I am winning


----------



## ThatAndroidShow

Wrong, I am winning >


----------



## davidnc

LoL Im back tho now


----------



## ThatAndroidShow

Yes, back to the losing position


----------



## davidnc

Ha Ha ,nice try


----------



## PANCAKER

Last.


----------



## _josh__

Winner.


----------



## davidnc

Current Winner


----------



## _josh__

Not for long.


----------



## davidnc

Winning still tho ha .Crashing Out with the win


----------



## _josh__

Taking back the win.


----------



## _sniper_

NO! don't you guys know I always win?


----------



## PonsAsinorem

Pretty sure a mod winning would be cheating, much like an employee can't win a contest that their company sponsors. But it's ok, I'm winning now.


----------



## PANCAKER

I win. Bam.


----------



## _josh__

Boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## davidnc

woke up ,took lead back


----------



## _josh__

Go back to sleep cause I'm winning again.


----------



## davidnc

not anymore haha


----------



## PANCAKER

Win


----------



## _josh__

Win win.


----------



## davidnc

Win,win,win


----------



## _josh__

Win again.


----------



## davidnc

another win for me too ha


----------



## _josh__

And winning again.


----------



## davidnc

and another win,round and round it goes


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

Woot!!

RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


----------



## _josh__

Hoot.


----------



## davidnc

boot


----------



## _josh__

Loot.


----------



## davidnc

Root


----------



## _josh__

Toot


----------



## PANCAKER

Pooooot


----------



## _josh__

Nice lol.


----------



## davidnc

Winning


----------



## _josh__

Oh really.


----------



## davidnc

Yup ha


----------



## _josh__

Win again.


----------



## davidnc

im back winning to


----------



## _josh__

Uh oh took the win back.


----------



## davidnc

yeah lol and now when everyone is sleeping its a lil bit EZer

Sent from me


----------



## PANCAKER

Back for school and back to school you in WINNING.


----------



## davidnc

WINNING while your in class, no cell phone use during class, haha

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Bueller, Bueller.


----------



## davidnc

win win

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Oopsy


----------



## PANCAKER

Xxchurch winxX xD


----------



## davidnc

snagging the Win right away from ya

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

I'm back for the win.


----------



## PonsAsinorem

_josh__ said:


> I'm back for the win.


Good for you.


----------



## wildstang83

All I do is win! I can't stop winning, lol


----------



## GreenApplez

I'm bi- winning.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

Another Win

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Still winning here


----------



## raiderep

_josh__ said:


> Still winning here


Your hour in the sun has been cut short...so sorry

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## _josh__

I win.


----------



## davidnc

Im back Winning, try again next time

Sent from me


----------



## PANCAKER

School win


----------



## ThatAndroidShow

Bus win


----------



## davidnc

car win


----------



## _josh__

Wake up win.


----------



## ThatAndroidShow

Super win


----------



## davidnc

Awesum Win

Sent from me


----------



## PANCAKER

Win win. Bam.


----------



## davidnc

BooM

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Did I hear thunder?


----------



## ThatAndroidShow

nope, just my victory roar


----------



## enik

Lightning7 said:


> nope, just my victory roar


You need a victory yodel

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## RED ZMAN

So, this is how I win!


----------



## PANCAKER

Bang


----------



## PANCAKER

_josh__ said:


> Did I hear thunder?


No you are heqring the lightning after the thunder. Bang lol


----------



## PonsAsinorem

PANCAKER said:


> Bang





PANCAKER said:


> No you are heqring the lightning after the thunder. Bang lol


Disqualified for two posts in a row.


----------



## ThatAndroidShow

So I'll just take your spot


----------



## infamous_cheez

Am I in the right place?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## PonsAsinorem

infamous_cheez said:


> Am I in the right place?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Now you are.


----------



## ThatAndroidShow

After me


----------



## _josh__

But wait. It my win.


----------



## davidnc

Wrong My Win

Sent from me


----------



## Brett6781

this topic:
1,492 replies
17,396 views


----------



## _josh__

Winning right meow.


----------



## davidnc

not anymore ha

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Early morning win.


----------



## davidnc

a lil bit later but still "early morn" Wins back









Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Headed to bed winning.


----------



## davidnc

Winning & Sleeping at sametime Win

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Woke up late win.


----------



## PANCAKER

Win


----------



## davidnc

leaf blowing Win

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Chillin an winnin


----------



## davidnc

break time win

Sent from me


----------



## PANCAKER

No work win xP


----------



## davidnc

tho with work win









Sent from me


----------



## PANCAKER

Depends cuz right now I win xP


----------



## davidnc

yup you was winning then i posted again ,the current winner ha

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

At work win.


----------



## Skrazz

Born to win!


----------



## Zombie

Last Post - said it. That makes me a winner.


----------



## davidnc

yup but im the last post so, Winner is me ha

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Another early morning win for me. Lulz


----------



## davidnc

yup an early mornng win for me to

Sent from me


----------



## PANCAKER

Partying win


----------



## _josh__

Very sleepy win.


----------



## Th3Annoyed1

Doin it Packers style...... Undefeated


----------



## davidnc

Until now,,,, ,Starting off another Winning week

Sent from me


----------



## PANCAKER

Stayed up with my girl win lol


----------



## davidnc

Going to work







but Winning









Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Winner


----------



## davidnc

new winner

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Now winning again.


----------



## davidnc

me 2 haha

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Really now?


----------



## PANCAKER

Win?


----------



## _josh__

Yes, win.


----------



## PANCAKER

Oh me win ok


----------



## _josh__

Not ok for you, better for me.


----------



## davidnc

Im still here to snag the Win too

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Whoops you missed it.


----------



## Th3Annoyed1

Coming up from behind to screw you all.... Muahahahaha


----------



## davidnc

wait ..... your not winning ha

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Oh noooooo


----------



## davidnc

oh ..... Im winning

Sent from me


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

I like trains.


----------



## hotTACOcheese

Post w*ores =p jk


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Thread closed


----------



## _josh__

Is it now, cause I think I just won.


----------



## PANCAKER

(Thread opened) Bam


----------



## davidnc

New Winner of the day







,yup its me

Sent from me


----------



## PonsAsinorem

davidnc said:


> New Winner of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,yup its me
> 
> Sent from me


I believe you misspake, good sir. It is obviously me.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Wrong, sir.


----------



## davidnc

Nope clearly im the Winner! ha

Sent from me


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

This is not the thread you're looking for.

Oh, and by the way,

_*The Game*_


----------



## PANCAKER

Bam win.


----------



## davidnc

Thats correct ,







Im back


----------



## _josh__

Wake up win.


----------



## davidnc

Lunchtime(pizza) win

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Mmm pizza wins are nice.


----------



## SlashDW

Duh....Winning!

Sent from my G2x using Tapatalk Pro App!


----------



## davidnc

you was winning,,,, but not anymore

Sent from me


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

I'm biwinning!


----------



## _josh__

Try winning more like it.  I'm winning now.


----------



## PANCAKER

BEST DAY EVER WIN!!!


----------



## _josh__

How good was it win.


----------



## irish

Everybody put your wins in a sack cause I got this winning thing on lockdown.


----------



## _josh__

Winning again.


----------



## razorclose

WHAT?! I can't hear you from atop Mt. Winning.


----------



## _josh__

I'm flying over you now in united airlines flight win.


----------



## davidnc

Wakeup Win Again

Sent from me


----------



## irish

Setting here drinking my morning cup of winning.


----------



## davidnc

Mountain Dew Win


----------



## _josh__

Just woke up to a beautiful sunny win.


----------



## davidnc

Off from work till Monday Win









Sent from me


----------



## _base2

How does this work again win?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## _josh__

Works like this win.


----------



## _base2

Oooooh ok win

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## _josh__

That's it win.


----------



## davidnc

yup Winning haha

Sent from me


----------



## _base2

Schweet win

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## PANCAKER

Win win


----------



## irish

Gninniw sdrawkcab


----------



## davidnc

forwards winning

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Winning again.


----------



## irish

V
E
R
T
I
C
A
L

W
I
N
N
I
N
G


----------



## _josh__

Clever idea but I'm winning meow.


----------



## davidnc

Look again, ,,,Im Winning, Woot!

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Let me take back that win.


----------



## davidnc

Im back

Sent from me


----------



## _base2

Back? Winning

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## _josh__

And I take the win once again.


----------



## _base2

Inappropriate use of hashtags #win

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## ThatAndroidShow

_base2 said:


> Inappropriate use of hashtags #win
> 
> [ sent from _base2 ]


#IKnowHuh


----------



## _josh__

Mmm ice cream sandwich win.


----------



## irish

Getting up in the morning to deer hunt win


----------



## davidnc

still awake win

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Chillin win


----------



## davidnc

Turkey Day Win

Sent from me


----------



## PANCAKER

irish said:


> V
> E
> R
> T
> I
> C
> A
> L
> 
> W
> I
> N
> N
> I
> N
> G


That's what she said win. xP

Sent from a DroidX that is NOTW


----------



## davidnc

Win again

Sent from me


----------



## _base2

Gobble gobble gobble win

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## Brett6781

sent from the bowels of the interwebz via Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PANCAKER

Win again

Sent from a DroidX that is NOTW


----------



## _josh__

"Yawn" triptophan win.


----------



## ThatAndroidShow

Half asleep win


----------



## _josh__

Ate way too much win.


----------



## davidnc

tho eatting winning again


----------



## Harrison_W1337

I won right?


----------



## _josh__

No not this time.


----------



## davidnc

nope ,sorry but I won !


----------



## _josh__

Your skills are weak.


----------



## davidnc

Winning again


----------



## ThatAndroidShow

Liar


----------



## _base2

Huckleberry Win

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## _josh__

Riding my schWinn.


----------



## hotTACOcheese

Charlie sheen


----------



## davidnc

Winning like me


----------



## _josh__

Still schwinnin


----------



## PANCAKER

Moms a jerk and is up past her bedtime win lol

Sent from a DroidX that is NOTW


----------



## davidnc

Got woke up ,Win

Sent from me


----------



## ashclepdia

beat ya


----------



## _josh__

davidnc said:


> Got woke up ,Win
> 
> Sent from me


Same here win.


----------



## davidnc

_josh__ said:


> Same here win.


yup ha but im now Winning

Sent from me


----------



## PANCAKER

No one qoutes me win :-( LOL

Sent from a DroidX that is NOTW


----------



## ashclepdia

PANCAKER said:


> No one qoutes me win :-( LOL
> 
> Sent from a DroidX that is NOTW


here ya go
win
again


----------



## davidnc

PANCAKER said:


> No one qoutes me win :-( LOL
> 
> Sent from a DroidX that is NOTW


again quoted haha and Im Winning

Sent from me


----------



## Technowizard66

Nope I'm winning now

Sent from my little android monster who&#39;s inspired


----------



## davidnc

you was winning til now haha
Winning again after my having another day of a Thanksgiving dinner.









Sent from me


----------



## _base2

Wait who's winning?


----------



## _josh__

_base2 said:


> Wait who's winning?


Me.


----------



## irish

_josh__ said:


> Me.


Was


----------



## _base2

Crap. ... wait....

(Winning!)


----------



## irish

Never gonna give you up winning


----------



## _base2

Never gpnna say goodbye ... winning


----------



## PANCAKER

You guys are so nice and I love you all in the most **** way win! :3 lol xD

Sent from a DroidX that is NOTW


----------



## davidnc

Another Win

Sent from me


----------



## PANCAKER

davidnc said:


> Another Win
> 
> Sent from me


For PANCAKER.
Finished it for ya ;-P

Sent from a DroidX that is NOTW


----------



## _josh__

Shwinning again.


----------



## davidnc

_josh__ said:


> Shwinning again.


you mean was winning

Sent from me


----------



## PANCAKER

Jwinning

Sent from a DroidX that is NOTW


----------



## _josh__

won


----------



## davidnc

yup thanks i did win


----------



## _josh__

Tablet win.


----------



## yousefk

All I do is win! What a coincidence!


----------



## davidnc

yousefk said:


> All I do is win! What a coincidence!


except your not winning meow haha


----------



## irish

Trolololol winning


----------



## Technowizard66

Oops I posted.....win

Sent from my little android monster who&#39;s inspired


----------



## davidnc

Its ok ,I snagged the win back


----------



## _josh__

Its my turn again to win.


----------



## _base2

Just imagine if we all "thanked" each other for our posts in here lol winning


----------



## _josh__

_base2 said:


> Just imagine if we all "thanked" each other for our posts in here lol winning


Thx for the win.


----------



## davidnc

speaking of winning, I am lol


----------



## dch921

I finally won


----------



## _josh__

Won what?


----------



## _base2

won who?


----------



## davidnc

I won


----------



## _josh__

O no you didn't.


----------



## Husker_fan

Wow. First time on this thread. Took me awhile but I read all 165 pages. Near as I can tell I won.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## _josh__

I beg to differ.


----------



## davidnc

Check again,ha


----------



## PANCAKER

Wow this has as many pages as MIUI ICS test... win.

Sent from a DroidX that is NOTW


----------



## _josh__

And now it has more win.


----------



## JsinLegacy

WTF


----------



## davidnc

Ha Ha if everybody stops posting I could win for good ,oh well once again ,Win


----------



## neur0tk

I am going to WIN WIN WIN


----------



## hotTACOcheese

@(







)@ monkey win


----------



## JsinLegacy

Go Titans


----------



## pgzerwer2

You may already be a winner


----------



## _josh__

I win again.


----------



## davidnc

another win too


----------



## _josh__

Once again win.


----------



## davidnc

yup ha


----------



## _josh__

Ice cream sandwich on my galaxy s win.


----------



## _base2

Locked bootloader... win? Lol

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## _josh__

Say what win.?


----------



## _base2

I have a bionic so my bootloader is locked so no ICS yet for me ... win lol

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## _josh__

That really sucks win.


----------



## _base2

Yeah but its still crazy fast haha win

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## _josh__

I heard that win.


----------



## davidnc

Win Win


----------



## _josh__

Mmmmm bacon win.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Not today


----------



## Sandman007

I'm back (40 pages later) and with a vengeance. Imma hurry up and close this while I'm in lead.....

***THREAD LOCKED***


----------



## _josh__

On my tab win


----------



## davidnc

Awake and Winning


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

For 20 mins.... You were


----------



## _josh__

Same to you


----------



## PANCAKER

MISSED THE LAST 2 PGS WIN! 

Sent from a DroidX that is NOTW


----------



## davidnc

Back Winning ha


----------



## Bazar6

Not for long... #WInning!!


----------



## davidnc

lol, of course I gotta snag the lunch time Win


----------



## neur0tk

I am back ontop


----------



## _josh__

Win win


----------



## davidnc

. Slow down turbo ,haha , oh win,win,win


----------



## Sandman007

Who's winning? That's right! I am!


----------



## _josh__

Poop win


----------



## Sandman007

No! No! Sir! No! Inappropriate!! I win


----------



## _josh__

Rainy day win


----------



## irish

Jason Ellis show win


----------



## davidnc

Rainy day win too,plus home from work win equals win win.

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Leaving for work :-( but winning


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Charlie Sheen has returned.


----------



## _josh__

Uh oh


----------



## JsinLegacy

Hey-OOOOOOO


----------



## davidnc

Im back too, Won

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Woot


----------



## davidnc

Hoot

Sent from me


----------



## _base2

P00t

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## Sandman007

neur0tk said:


> I am back ontop


Thats What He said oh and I'm winning AGAIN


----------



## _josh__

Not if I'm passing you. Winning.


----------



## JsinLegacy

stop


----------



## _josh__

Can't stop winning cause I'm a winner.


----------



## davidnc

Who's winning oh, ,,wait its me. lol

Sent from me


----------



## JsinLegacy

There was an old lady


----------



## davidnc

JsinLegacy said:


> There was an old lady


who tried to cross the road

Sent from me


----------



## neur0tk

Can we win?


----------



## _josh__

Not if I can help it.


----------



## davidnc

Im Winning tho

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Back for the win.


----------



## davidnc

good luck ha

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

OK thx


----------



## irish

MW3 win


----------



## Sandman007

MW3 Fail! BF3+ Me= Win!


----------



## JsinLegacy

BF3 is the much better game... but I own both


----------



## davidnc

I just Won again

sent from my phone


----------



## JsinLegacy

no one wins until the thread is closed


----------



## irish

MW3 given to me win no money to buy BF3 fail :-\


----------



## davidnc

Won
THREAD CLOSED

Sent from me


----------



## _josh__

Not closed till now


----------



## davidnc

thread back open haha, winning

Sent from me


----------



## spinnakernut

Always move deliberately, evaluating all possible outcomes, before taking action. Any fool can engage in action but it is the Wise man who waits.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## JsinLegacy

OMG did you see that


----------



## irish

JsinLegacy said:


> OMG did you see that


No what? I had winning in my eyes and missed it.


----------



## davidnc

Winning, and supervising the tree trimmers ha
while home from work and lunchtime so a triple win

Sent from me


----------



## irish

Double post and new post win 3 in a row


----------



## davidnc

lol but im winning so cool

Sent from me


----------



## neur0tk

Hi hi


----------



## _josh__

Welcome to my win.


----------



## Uraiga

_josh__ said:


> Welcome to my win.


What does that even mean? I've got Adonis dna and tiger blood. WINNING


----------



## davidnc

Uraiga said:


> What does that even mean? I've got Adonis dna and tiger blood. WINNING


you Was winning but I am Winning


----------



## neur0tk

I just stole ur win


----------



## JsinLegacy

look who's winning


----------



## _josh__

Me. Thanks for pointing my way.


----------



## Technowizard66

Oops did I just post....my bad hahahaha

Sent from my little android monster who&#39;s inspired


----------



## _josh__

Say whaaaaaat?


----------



## neur0tk

#WINNING #ICSBLOOD BLUE!!!!


----------



## _josh__

Ice cream sandwich is nice when your winning.


----------



## davidnc

yup and Im winning


----------



## JsinLegacy

Great now I am hungry


----------



## Sandman007

I will serve you a sandwich filled with losing and sadness.


----------



## _josh__

Winning


----------



## Brett6781

And you thought you were winning?


----------



## davidnc

back winning


----------



## _josh__

Toot toot! Here comes the win train.


----------



## Brett6781

_josh__ said:


> Toot toot! Here comes the win train.


this train?


----------



## Sandman007

Brett6781 said:


> this train?


LOL. Ha ha Josh crashed. Oh I win Cuz I'm going to sleep. Been studying for finals all night. Its 1 a.m. God night (good morning?) Nobody post until after I wake up at 8. Do t want to miss the action

Sent from my ICS-MIUIed Droid X


----------



## _josh__

You guys give me lulz. All while winning.


----------



## davidnc

Correction was winning ha


----------



## neur0tk

OOOOOO it's the FORUM linebacker now winning!!! TOOT TOOT here comes the pain train


----------



## davidnc

That train wrecked too lol


----------



## Uraiga

Seriously tho, what would you do for a Klondike bar?


----------



## Sandman007

I would win for a Klondike bar. Since I'm winning, GIVE ME MY KLONDIKE BAR!

Sent from my ICS-MIUIed Droid X


----------



## JsinLegacy

Winning is overrated


----------



## Technowizard66

Was over rated now its not so bad

Sent from my little android monster who&#39;s inspired


----------



## davidnc

Woooo Wooo crazy train Win


----------



## _josh__

You guys should give up. Schwinning.


----------



## JsinLegacy

Lost


----------



## _josh__

Won


----------



## JsinLegacy

Bored


----------



## _base2

Winning again.

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## davidnc

Repeat WIN


----------



## PANCAKER

Been busy with scchol FML win lol jk on the FML but guess what?
LONG WINDED WIN TOO SON xD

Sent from a DroidX that is NOTW


----------



## davidnc

But just was a brief win haha


----------



## davidnc

double post


----------



## _base2

All your base are belong to win.

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## JsinLegacy

wait if you're winning and he is winning than how am I winning


----------



## _base2

Wait.... what's a winning?

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## _josh__

_base2 said:


> Wait.... what's a winning?
> 
> [ sent from _base2 ]


This


----------



## davidnc

Winning O yah


----------



## elliott35

Lama From Ohio







/ NJ

In FTW


----------



## _josh__

Back again for the win.


----------



## elliott35

_josh__ said:


> Back again for the win.


ohhh no you dont


----------



## davidnc

elliott35 said:


> ohhh no you dont


u either


----------



## elliott35

davidnc said:


> u either


mwahahaha


----------



## _josh__

Win


----------



## davidnc

Winningest


----------



## PANCAKER

Win

Sent from a DroidX that is NOTW


----------



## davidnc

repeat win


----------



## elliott35

meow


----------



## _josh__

Right meow


----------



## PANCAKER

Cat.jpg win!!! xP

Sent from a DroidX that is NOTW


----------



## _josh__

Nyan cat win


----------



## _base2

_josh__ said:


> Nyan cat win


I just had a cherry poptart too... sooo win.

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## elliott35

Roar


----------



## davidnc

Winning


----------



## Sandman007

PANCAKER said:


> Cat.jpg win!!! xP
> 
> Sent from a DroidX that is NOTW


+1. I win

Sent from my ICS-MIUIed Droid X


----------



## Technowizard66

Nope me,me,me,me

Sent from my little android monster who&#39;s inspired


----------



## _josh__

O.O


----------



## JsinLegacy

A.N.T Farm


----------



## PANCAKER

JsinLegacy said:


> A.N.T Farm


SPONGEBOB WINS NOT THAT!! XP

And guess who else wins??

ME!!! xD

Sent from a DroidX that is NOTW


----------



## JsinLegacy

PANCAKER said:


> SPONGEBOB WINS NOT THAT!! XP
> 
> And guess who else wins??
> 
> ME!!! xD
> 
> Sent from a DroidX that is NOTW


Hey Jessie


----------



## davidnc

Im back....Again ha


----------



## JsinLegacy

and now you're gone


----------



## Sandman007

SwizZz wins

Sent from my ICS-MIUIed Droid X


----------



## PANCAKER

JsinLegacy said:


> Hey Jessie


What The HEck win xD


----------



## davidnc

perfect Win


----------



## JsinLegacy

well Good Luck Charlie


----------



## PANCAKER

JsinLegacy said:


> well Good Luck Charlie


Ewww Nickloaden FTW

Can I get a +1???

Oh by the way, win xD


----------



## JsinLegacy

PANCAKER said:


> Ewww Nickloaden FTW
> 
> Can I get a +1???
> 
> Oh by the way, win xD


Nick has boring shows... Disney has Phineas and Ferb

thats an auto win there


----------



## Sandman007

PANCAKER said:


> Ewww Nickloaden FTW
> 
> Can I get a +1???
> 
> Oh by the way, win xD


Umm that show is on Disney

Sent from my ICS-MIUIed Droid X


----------



## davidnc

after midnight win


----------



## PANCAKER

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Umm that show is on Disney
> 
> Sent from my ICS-MIUIed Droid X


That's why I said ew. And than I said Nick FTW because it has SPONGEBOB AND FAIRLY ODD PARENTS XD

WINNN XD

Sent from a DroidX that is NOTW


----------



## davidnc

Lol not so fast


----------



## PANCAKER

Wiin

Sent from a DroidX that is NOTW


----------



## davidnc

re Win


----------



## _josh__

Ha ha winning.


----------



## davidnc

you mean U was winning Ha


----------



## elliott35

plop


----------



## davidnc

fizz,fizz


----------



## _josh__

Winning once again


----------



## elliott35

cow


----------



## _josh__

Chicken


----------



## elliott35

minecraft


----------



## _josh__

Mindfreak


----------



## elliott35

Mind fart


----------



## davidnc

just plain Winning


----------



## PANCAKER

MINECRAFT!!!!! WIN!!


----------



## JsinLegacy

tired


----------



## davidnc

awake and hyperactive lol


----------



## JsinLegacy

But not winning


----------



## anmtrn

But I am


----------



## elliott35

Fat lama eating a cow with rabies that he got from that mad cow cow


----------



## davidnc

wrong im winning


----------



## elliott35

I already won


----------



## davidnc

not yet you havent


----------



## JsinLegacy

oh no...


----------



## _josh__

Oh yes


----------



## elliott35

maybe


----------



## _josh__

Possibly


----------



## elliott35

*FlApPy FlOp*


----------



## _base2

Uhh... winnnnnnning

[sent from the _base2 xoom]


----------



## Sandman007

Elliot I love your profile pic. LOL what of particular actually said that?! LMFAO

Sent from my Liberated Droid X


----------



## JsinLegacy

ADW is sexy


----------



## davidnc

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## Technowizard66

Oops I did it again

Sent from my little android monster who&#39;s inspired


----------



## _josh__

Win


----------



## PANCAKER

Winnnnnnniiinnnggg XD


----------



## davidnc

won


----------



## JsinLegacy

Windy


----------



## _josh__

Winder


----------



## davidnc

windiest


----------



## _base2

Windiester?

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## elliott35

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Elliot I love your profile pic. LOL what of particular actually said that?! LMFAO
> 
> Sent from my Liberated Droid X


SpAnKs


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

This thread is starting to be like that movie the Never ending story... Lol


----------



## davidnc

yup with me Winning


----------



## _josh__

Win win win


----------



## Technowizard66

Well I'm riding falcor so win!

Sent from my little android monster who&#39;s inspired


----------



## anmtrn

That was until now, I am winning now! Mwaahahahaha


----------



## Technowizard66

You were

Sent from my little android monster who&#39;s inspired


----------



## elliott35

1st place


----------



## davidnc

last post=Winning


----------



## chessmaster W/nook

huntken said:


> You were winnng, but now I am...and maybe i should close this thread so that i will remain winner? Na....


You've got mail!


----------



## elliott35

plop


----------



## _josh__

Win


----------



## davidnc

repeat


----------



## houseboatwayne

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## PANCAKER

Winnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## PANCAKER

Ohio? lol anyway

Win


----------



## Uraiga

In all games, besides golf, the highest score wins. So by posting ∞ I win by default. Muahahahahaha


----------



## elliott35

you win ^


----------



## anmtrn

Well than I add a 1 to infinity so I win!


----------



## davidnc

Winning


----------



## Technowizard66

Win

Sent from my little android monster who&#39;s inspired


----------



## JsinLegacy

thank me


----------



## Technowizard66

Your welcome....oops win

Sent from my little android monster who&#39;s inspired


----------



## davidnc

winning


----------



## anmtrn

No I win!


----------



## davidnc

wrong again hahahaha


----------



## Sandman007

Just had a Win-gasm

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs

Ha!!

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D Droid Bionic


----------



## Jordan8

LDubs said:


> Ha!!
> 
> Sent from my [P]URIFI3D Droid Bionic


Ha!!x2


----------



## eFrigid

I won

You will never beat me making auto post script so I will always win

Sent from my MB855 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Trenton

Testing


----------



## eFrigid

WINNING STILL


----------



## davidnc

Once again Winning !!


----------



## Dark Jedi

And once again losing.


----------



## dickenam

I eeeeehhhggmmm Ze Wiener.


----------



## eFrigid

Winnar


----------



## dickenam

w1nz0r


----------



## eFrigid

winnarinz


----------



## davidnc

not quite


----------



## LDubs

Suckas!!!

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D Droid Bionic


----------



## Technowizard66

Me again

Sent from my little android monster who&#39;s inspired


----------



## eFrigid

win still


----------



## thensley1983

i'm an night owl i guess i'll win


----------



## Gall0wz

Hijacked


----------



## gabe

I win


----------



## cubsfan187

i win now!


----------



## eFrigid

Mofknwin


----------



## dickenam

I come with one speed: Winning


----------



## arnshrty

Hmmmmm

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## eFrigid

I'm bi wining i win here and i win there


----------



## Dark Jedi

I'm a winning mofo


----------



## Dark Jedi

Dang phone hang lol


----------



## eFrigid

wiiiiiiiiiiiiiin


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

Winner

Sent from my Forum Troll 1000


----------



## eFrigid

Nope I win

Sent from my MB855 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## LDubs

Suckas

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D Droid Bionic


----------



## droidvirzi

my mom said i win.


----------



## Mastur Mynd

No I make a post and win!


----------



## dickenam

droidvirzi said:


> my mom said i win.


Your mom said I win?


----------



## eFrigid

Gangsta

Sent from my MB855 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## davidnc

omg i won lol

Sent from me


----------



## LDubs

Hah!!

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D Droid Bionic


----------



## swuln




----------



## swuln




----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

post

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## _base2

Soooo win.

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## _base2

Soooo win.

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## _base2

Soooo win.

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## _base2

Oops .... darn data drops... not so win after all...

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## Melon Bread

A New Challenger~


----------



## PatHoge

A wild Charmander has appeared...


----------



## eFrigid

Nope I win

Sent from my MB855 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## AndyFox2011

This is still alive? OMG!


----------



## _base2

AndyFox2011 said:


> This is still alive? OMG!


Duh... winning.

[sent from the _base2 xoom]


----------



## eFrigid

_base2 said:


> Duh... winning.
> 
> [sent from the _base2 xoom]


Not any more

Sent from my MB855 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## davidnc

Winning with my GN


----------



## zeeman

Im the winner at this minute!


----------



## Melon Bread

If only...If only....


----------



## zeeman

for the win guys! hehe


----------



## davidnc

Your bad I won lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## eFrigid

Win win win

Sent from my MB855 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## LDubs

Winner winner chicken dinner

Sent from my Ic3d Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## eFrigid

LDubs said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner
> 
> Sent from my Ic3d Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


Not any more

Sent from my MB855 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## LDubs

Bam!!

Sent from my Ic3d Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## Phalanx7621

Snap into a slim Jim!

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

*chuckles* this thread is still alive and kicking... Been awhile since I had to post some winning smack-down so... *POW* I WIN!

SGH-T959 done right by Devs on RootzWiki


----------



## _josh__

Back winning again.


----------



## LDubs

Ha!!!

Sent from my Ic3d Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## shadowpunx

Is it possible for this to go on forever?


----------



## Rom-Addict

FTW! ........


----------



## zeeman

Winner again hehehe


----------



## LDubs

Ha!! Me again. Suckas.

Sent from my Ic3d Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## _base2

Win.

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## seventystangfan

Won!


----------



## davidnc

Back for the Win

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs

Sorry fellas.

Sent from my Ic3d Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## davidnc

ha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

Post

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## abqnm

Only one way to have a truly last post and RootzWiki, I am sorry it has come to this... I am coming to visit. I will win this.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## zach.discgolf

Got it

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## chessmaster W/nook

This still open?


----------



## abqnm

chessmaster W/nook said:


> This still open?


NO

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## needshelp101

Yes it is

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

OK I'm back too

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## droidmakespwn

Winning


----------



## davidnc

Pre Christmas eve Win

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LDubs

Nuh uh

Sent from my Ic3d Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## djnikkofb

penis

My Dibble Dibble


----------



## abqnm

This is the song that doesn't end. It will go on and on my friend. Some people started singing it not knowing what it was and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that doesn't end...

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## _base2

When.

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## abqnm

This is the song that doesn't end. It will go on and on my friend. Some people started singing it not knowing what it was and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that doesn't end...

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

WOOT! I'M NUMBER 1!!!!


----------



## Adam80460

cvbcbcmv said:


> WOOT! I'M NUMBER 1!!!!


Now I am....Yeesss!!!


----------



## _base2

Christmas eve winning!

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## Adam80460

took it back..lmao I'm #1, I'm #1


----------



## Maxx

I'm usually good at killing threads









Either way, I'm winning


----------



## _josh__

Been a while but back winning again.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## droidmakespwn

I already won this?


----------



## Maxx

Nope, I did


----------



## LDubs

Ha!

Sent from my Ic3d Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## Adam80460




----------



## davidnc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Adam80460

Guess what?!! I am :

[hide=Winning!!!'']http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0NIMTPYYcU[/hide]​


----------



## davidnc

Hmmm you R ? Haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## zach.discgolf

All I want for Christmas is my last post to win! And an unlocked bootloader...

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## davidnc

zach.discgolf said:


> All I want for Christmas is my last post to win! And an unlocked bootloader...
> 
> Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


Ditto me too,but wait I already have the unlocked boot loader haha and the last post too for now haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LDubs

This is too easy.

Sent from my Ic3d Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## Adam80460

yeah it is


----------



## needshelp101

Am I winning? Lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

No

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## zach.discgolf

How bout me?

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## Adam80460

Nope not at all sorry









zach.discgolf said:


> How bout me?
> 
> Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## abqnm

This is the song that doesn't end. It will go on and on my friend. Some people started singing it not knowing what it was and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that doesn't end...

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## zach.discgolf

abqnm said:


> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


Is there an app for this? Link please?

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## _josh__

Back winning on my new toy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## abqnm

zach.discgolf said:


> Is there an app for this? Link please?
> 
> It is currently tied up in patent litigation and won't be settled until sometime next millennium. Soon enough though.
> 
> Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## Invincible10001

So when does this end?


----------



## LDubs

Never! Bwah hah hah

Sent from my Ic3d Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## islanda73

Thread does not comply to rules.
Thread closed
Oo and I win btw


----------



## AshG

I win.

/thread


----------



## LDubs

Man you guys should really be more careful

Sent from my Ic3d Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## davidnc

Yup,,,,,,, I won


----------



## Daybreak

winning here too


----------



## eFrigid

I win I win I win!


----------



## eFrigid

Winn

Sent from my Nexus S 4G


----------



## eFrigid

Winn

Sent from my Nexus S 4G


----------



## zach.discgolf

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## Daybreak

winning more


----------



## LDubs

Mememememememe

Sent from my Ic3d Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## Adam80460

back up ...


----------



## eFrigid

Winning the mostest

Sent from my Nexus S 4G


----------



## Daybreak

winning now


----------



## eFrigid

Winwinwin

Sent from my Nexus S 4G


----------



## Daybreak

Winning more


----------



## eFrigid

infinite win


----------



## abqnm

Sully did what with a rubber chicken?


----------



## Adam80460

you don't even want to know.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## _base2

Schwinn-ing...

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## _base2

Schwinn-ing...

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## eFrigid

Win win win









Sent from my Nexus S 4G


----------



## skinnyguy

So, this wasn't really a contest started by staff. This is really just creating un-needed sql entries.

Closing.

#iwin


----------



## skinnyguy

Just kidding.


----------



## zach.discgolf

Winning! Why you ask? Because the next person to post is a loser! Hahaha!

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## Daybreak

Loser here, But winning more!


----------



## benefit14snake

Iwin

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs

Winner winner chicken dinner

Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## _base2

New year... new winning...

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## _base2

New year... new winning...

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## _base2

(Double post winning apparently too...)

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## LDubs

Oh no.

Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## Daybreak

winning in a big way for the end of 2011


----------



## droidmakespwn

when is a mod gonna close this thread so they win?


----------



## Dewguzzler

Not until I win

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cvbcbcmv

2012, winning. Now let's go do some 7 gram rocks, that's how I role. (winning)


----------



## haxerpaylay

Sorry guys I won...









DroidX: EncounterICS X Beta 3
Lg Revolution: Gingervolt 1.3
Motorola Droid (retired)
Motorola Cliq (Retired


----------



## zach.discgolf

Darn... but wait! Now I'm winning!

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## LDubs

Winner

Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

Win win win
Dows









Windows

[ ] Motorola Droid: Miui 1.9.30
[ ] Motorola Droid 2: Miui 1.12.30
[X] Motorola Xoom: Tiamat 2.2.2


----------



## abqnm

Next poster will be banned for 90 years.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## mowbray1

yup!! a cheater is right..
your supposed to lock it right after me...


----------



## abqnm

mowbray1 said:


> yup!! a cheater is right..
> your supposed to lock it right after me...


Looks like you volunteered for the 90 year ban!

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## drak1071

Winning!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Daybreak

Winning more


----------



## kevcube

Losing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Daybreak

back to winning


----------



## Sandman007

This thread is HUGE!!! Im Back!
Did u miss me?!
Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## _josh__

O o

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

[ ] Motorola Droid: Miui 1.9.30
[X] Motorola Droid 2: Miui 1.12.30
[ ] Motorola Xoom: Tiamat 2.2.2


----------



## Mortem Tuam

Did I win?


----------



## LDubs

Nope

Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## Mortem Tuam

Damn


----------



## rexdog1888

#Winning

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mortem Tuam

I never win nuthing!


----------



## zach.discgolf

And it's not going to happen today! MuHahaha!

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## Mortem Tuam

Bugger!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using RootzWiki


----------



## kryptic17

Just maybe... I will win... someone lock the thread quick!


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Lock this thread!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mortem Tuam

I agree

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using RootzWiki


----------



## Daybreak

not needed anymore.
I won


----------



## Mortem Tuam

Yes I agree....he wins. Well done.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using RootzWiki


----------



## danielk425

yes that is cheating!


----------



## chessmaster W/nook

danielk425 said:


> yes that is cheating!


Lies. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## danielk425

chessmaster W/nook said:


> Lies.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


i swear it is!


----------



## Mortem Tuam

You can't handle the truth!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using RootzWiki


----------



## danielk425

Truth is i'm winning now??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mortem Tuam

Can't argue with that

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using RootzWiki


----------



## _josh__

Well I totally forgot about this. Now I remember to win.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## im.nick.hello

Nope

sent from my ice cream nexus via tapatalk


----------



## droidmakespwn




----------



## Mortem Tuam

Wax on wax off

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using RootzWiki


----------



## danielk425

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mortem Tuam

LOL. You win Charlie:lol:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using RootzWiki


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

Win

[ ] Motorola Droid: Miui 1.9.30
[ ] Motorola Droid 2: Miui 1.12.30
[X] Motorola Xoom: Team EOS ICS


----------



## Mortem Tuam

I quit, cause I winned


----------



## Sandman007

I wins

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## Sandman007

Everybody who thanks this post is a winner!

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## Mortem Tuam

I done did winned!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using RootzWiki


----------



## mcgleevn

winning


----------



## jellybellys

^^ no u just lost. now im winning


----------



## thedio

Whooo!! 1st place!!


----------



## jellybellys

thedio said:


> Whooo!! 1st place!!


If your not first your last. Now I'm winning!


----------



## _josh__

The winner is here.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Fawkes

Boom, and I come out of no where for the win!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## haxerpaylay

Fawkes said:


> Boom, and I come out of no where for the win!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Nope, I win.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Daybreak

back to winning


----------



## Dark Jedi

Yet back to losing. I win

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

This is still going? Really? WOW!









Oh btw I WIN!


----------



## jellybellys

Well I was winning from Jan 11 to Jan 17 I think that's the longest winning period yet. By the way I'm winning again.


----------



## xxaimbkstarxx

Win


----------



## jellybellys

xxaimbkstarxx said:


> Win


Sorry... I win
How many times are we allowed to win?


----------



## JayrFlow

I win! Everyone after me, stfu! I declare victory and anyone who posts after me is a loser cuz I already won! Case closed


----------



## davidnc

Nice try but I have returned to Win again hahahahahahaha


----------



## jellybellys

loosers. now im winning!


----------



## jucytec

lol how to keep an idiot busy for hours...

i win!


----------



## jellybellys

jucytec said:


> lol how to keep an idiot busy for hours...
> 
> i win!


Not any longer! Now I'm Winning!


----------



## JayrFlow

Losers, now it is me with the victory! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

JayrFlow said:


> Losers, now it is me with the victory!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This is like the dumbest game ever. How come I keep playing?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## kvswim

Time to let this thread die.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

kvswim said:


> Time to let this thread die.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


I wish I could let it die, but then you would win.
Now it's time for it to die


----------



## LDubs

Too late ibtl

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## jellybellys

LDubs said:


> Too late ibtl
> 
> Tapatalked from my Bionic


C'mon bro I've got tiger's blood... WINNING!


----------



## ChickenTuna

Did I win yet?


----------



## jellybellys

ChickenTuna said:


> Did I win yet?


Nope... not yet.


----------



## jellybellys

jellybellys said:


> Nope... not yet.


Ha now I win


----------



## Gman

Not possible since I just won


----------



## jellybellys

Does somebody mind locking this right after I post?


----------



## rexdog1888

.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

rexdog1888 said:


> .
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


.


----------



## Gman

Nothing more creative then a punctuation mark?


----------



## jellybellys

Gman said:


> Nothing more creative then a punctuation mark?


Ok here you go.
$
it's a bit more creative!


----------



## Gman

Well done however I just won


----------



## gflam

Gman said:


> Well done however I just won


Nope I just won actually since I banned you in the last thread I was in lol that'll learn ya to steal one of my nicknames









Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


----------



## _josh__

Wow back winning as usual.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## gflam

_josh__ said:


> Wow back winning as usual.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Ha not really that much of a wow just one of those stupid threads where you ban the person above you and then say some stupid reason why







link below if you care enough ha
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3-i-ban-you/page__view__findpost__p__432276

Anyway back to winning, however, i warn you i have tigers blood


----------



## jellybellys

ok i win


----------



## The Mafia

Wait... what would happen if this thread got deleted... would the last poster be the ultimate winner? In any case, I believe that I am "winning"


----------



## jellybellys

The Mafia said:


> Wait... what would happen if this thread got deleted... would the last poster be the ultimate winner? In any case, I believe that I am "winning"


No... I think we all loose.


----------



## kvswim

8==D

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## davidnc

Ok i will lock it now








Happy groundhog's Eve

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

...


----------



## LDubs

Nuh uh...

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## bdubs4200

HOLY SHYT I WON!!??? yay!


----------



## jonesin

Win

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mightybrick

jonesin said:


> Win
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sorry.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bOOmBoTz401

Dibs

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

I just lost the game...
BUT IM WINNING!!!!
Inception?


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

Win

Sent from my Motorola Droid 2 with MIUI 2.2.1 B2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

win
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## davidnc

jellybellys said:


> win


.......but wait ,


----------



## jellybellys

davidnc said:


> .......but wait ,


there's more!

Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## davidnc

back again...


----------



## dickenam

davidnc said:


> back again...


I would like to know how many of your 842 posts (at the moment) are in this thread lol

PS - All I do is win win wiiiiin


----------



## jellybellys

as soon as this post is seen by somebody other than me, i just lost...
but untill then, I WIN!!!!


----------



## davidnc

dickenam said:


> I would like to know how many of your 842 posts (at the moment) are in this thread lol
> 
> PS - All I do is win win wiiiiin


HaHaHaHa I dont know hmmmm goood question maybe I am the champ on most posts in this thread








1 more then it was when you asked tho haha ,,oh and won again


----------



## jellybellys

ha i win... again!


----------



## jellybellys

Is this a double win? inception!


----------



## MattIrsay

Now I'm winning. My dad will be proud I finally won something!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

Your poor dad will be sad that you lost...


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

Winning

Sent from my Motorola Droid 2 with MIUI 2.2.4 B2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wiiareonfire

lemme show you guys how it's done |D


----------



## jellybellys

nope... i win


----------



## Wingnut

I won









Send from my Galaxy Nexus using the RootzWiki App


----------



## jellybellys

Wignut won? More like wignot won.
YEAHHHHHHHHHH DA NUH NUH NUH NUH!


----------



## OldManRiver

NEED HELP getting a ThermalTake chassis to a Dev in WI., UPS wants $26.23 ground, I'm on SS and can't afford it. I can get the box to b16 for him to send it,if he will with your help. Thanks gang 

Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

OldManRiver said:


> NEED HELP getting a ThermalTake chassis to a Dev in WI., UPS wants $26.23 ground, I'm on SS and can't afford it. I can get the box to b16 for him to send it,if he will with your help. Thanks gang
> 
> Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G using RootzWiki


Umm... haha u loose

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## OldManRiver

Just thought I'd put it out there,on the off chance there would be some interested in getting another Dev going on ICS,as I'm not real familiar with the navigation of this site, nor where to post it appropriately, thanks for your response though









Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G using RootzWiki


----------



## iowabeakster

OldManRiver said:


> Just thought I'd put it out there,on the off chance there would be some interested in getting another Dev going on ICS,as I'm not real familiar with the navigation of this site, nor where to post it appropriately, thanks for your response though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G using RootzWiki


Very clever try, but too bad... iowabeakster takes the lead.


----------



## Skidoo03

Slingshot, engage. Skidoo03 is now in the lead.


----------



## js1n3m

My title says it all (and so does the avatar)


----------



## Daybreak

I am winning now


----------



## Skidoo03

Nope. Me


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

Win

Motorola Droid 2: MIUI 2.2.4 B2


----------



## jellybellys

.


----------



## Android_Addict

I'm winning 









Sent from my ADR6425LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

win


----------



## OldManRiver

BUMP

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

OldManRiver said:


> BUMP
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using RootzWiki


You finally figured out the purpose of this thread. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## Skidoo03

Boom.


----------



## jellybellys

Boom Boom.


----------



## LDubs

Winner winner chicken dinner

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## Skidoo03

Boom boom boom.


----------



## jellybellys

Boom boom boom boom
What now?


----------



## Sandman007

BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM.......
.
.
.
.
.
penis.

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM.........
.
.
.
.
.
.
penis dog.

beat that!


----------



## Karnaj

LDubs said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner
> 
> Tapatalked from my Bionic


No Winner winner SHEEN dinner! 
DUH
WINNING! 




Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## T3N_Y3ARS_GON3

Loosing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX

T3N_Y3ARS_GON3 said:


> Loosing
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Losing you are!


----------



## davidnc

Yup ,but I'm Winning


----------



## WhataSpaz




----------



## thatguy188

I wonder how many years this will be going on ........


----------



## Skidoo03

Winning again.


----------



## thatguy188

Skidoo03 said:


> Winning again.


You wish .....


----------



## jellybellys

I just lost the game...
HAHA!


----------



## frankydroid

#winning


----------



## jellybellys

Im on a drug... it's called charlie sheen!


----------



## thatguy188

Tiger Blood!


----------



## Sandman007

Lol ur *on* Charlie Sheen o:

Sent from my DroidX using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Mrmidnight

Did I win?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Mrmidnight said:


> Did I win?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


NO!


----------



## LDubs

Winner

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## Skidoo03

Winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## jellybellys

Skidoo03 said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner.


...again


----------



## WhataSpaz

jellybellys said:


> ...again


History repeats itself


----------



## jellybellys

WhataSpaz said:


> History repeats itself


History repeats itself


----------



## LDubs

Sucka

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## jellybellys

356th post...


----------



## Skidoo03

I love lamp.


----------



## jellybellys

Skidoo03 said:


> I love lamp.


Anchorman Refrence 
I made a last post wins thread over at tizen wiki! http://tizenwiki.com/topic/6-last-post-wins/page__pid__18#entry18


----------



## Skidoo03

You're good. Best movie ever.


----------



## jellybellys

Skidoo03 said:


> You're good. Best movie ever.


Well except for...
Durka Durka!


----------



## Sandman007

I love the Bush..... OH you meant the President I'm sorry!

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

win


----------



## Sandman007

Not today!

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

today


----------



## Sandman007

Jeez you r every where. I win!

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

nope. I do


----------



## Sandman007

The winning spot is Minezzzzz

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

No it's me!


----------



## Sandman007

1..2..3..4 Who the Hell we fighting for? Flute Man!!

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

win again


----------



## Sandman007

Doh! You Fail Again

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

you fail


----------



## Sandman007

This is so stupid

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## Skidoo03

You're right Deadly_Hamsters, you should all just let me win.


----------



## jellybellys

it is we could go on for pages. now i win.


----------



## Sandman007

This has been going on since June and yet I more addicted to this the a hippie is addicted to crack or weed

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

true. there should be a dumb threads section. this belongs there.


----------



## Sandman007

What time is it where u live jellybellys?

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX

WhataSpaz said:


>


Dang you're really going to post THAT? Gross!!! lol


----------



## jellybellys

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> What time is it where u live jellybellys?
> 
> Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


It was 11PM when I posted that


----------



## Sandman007

jellybellys said:


> It was 11PM when I posted that


it was 1 am for me lol

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> it was 1 am for me lol
> 
> Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


whoa you need to get more sleep


----------



## PatHoge

Holy crap this is still going on?! I should win for starting such an awesome thread.


----------



## jellybellys

PatHoge said:


> Holy crap this is still going on?! I should win for starting such an awesome thread.


Well, you made the rules, and now I win


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

Win..

Motorola Droid 2: CyanogenMod 9


----------



## wiiareonfire

Bunch of amateurs Guise. Lemme show you how it's done.


----------



## jellybellys

win
I hear an echo echo echo...

Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

Win..

Motorola Xoom: CyanogenMod 9


----------



## jellybellys

Win

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz

Baxter you're so wise! You're like a mini Buddha


----------



## Everyday Legend

what is this i don't even


----------



## LDubs

Awesome I won again.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## kobowm

I WANNA WIN SOMETHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I NEVER F*&@ING WIN ANYTHING!!!! LOL


----------



## kobowm

OH YEA AND P.S. IM WINNING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Android_Addict

I'm winning!


----------



## Everyday Legend

but i didnt even mean to


----------



## jellybellys

win


----------



## LDubs

Nuh uh

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## jellybellys

uh huh


----------



## dadroid08

Delish

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Skidoo03

The Motto.

I win.


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

Win

Motorola Droid 2: CyanogenMod 9


----------



## jellybellys

win win win win win!!!!!!!!! yaay bananas?


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

win

Motorola Droid 2: CyanogenMod 9


----------



## jellybellys

win yay!

Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## M_T_M

I believe you are right


----------



## jellybellys

Whoa? I get to win again?


----------



## jr313

Huh? *scratches head*

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

WIIIIIIIIIIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

win

Motorola Droid 2: CyanogenMod 9


----------



## jr313

Ummmmmm

Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

ya


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

Winnnn

Motorola Droid 2: CyanogenMod 9


----------



## jellybellys

Heeey badda badda badda swing badda can he hit can he hit can he hit


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

Home run

Motorola Droid 2: CyanogenMod 9


----------



## jellybellys

It's a grand slam WHOA!


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

and I win!

Motorola Xoom: CyanogenMod 9


----------



## jellybellys

You're still here? It's over. Go. Go Home.


----------



## Herrsmoothe

Last


----------



## android01

Herrsmoothe said:


> Last


winnar!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

Win

Motorola Droid 2: CyanogenMod 9


----------



## gods3nd

Woo hoo! I won!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

Win...again

Motorola Droid 2: CyanogenMod 9


----------



## jellybellys

first


----------



## skruid

Hmong_Xiong said:


> Win...again
> U never win with a lock boot loader lol
> Motorola Droid 2: CyanogenMod 9


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Woot woot!


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

Win

Motorola Xoom: CyanogenMod 9


----------



## jellybellys

I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Somebody go tell mama and papa! I won! I won! I won!


----------



## Rasputin

Aaaahhh!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

Motorola Droid 2: CyanogenMod 9


----------



## jellybellys

Times New Roman


----------



## Jborch8

Ballz

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Win


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

Win

Motorola Droid 2: CyanogenMod 9


----------



## jellybellys

Code:


cout << "Jellybellys Wins!";


----------



## OldManRiver

Bump

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using RootzWiki


----------



## illini79

Who ever gets Payton Manning is in the playoffs next season

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## illini79

Wrong thread..my bad.. I win

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

Nope. Win

Motorola Droid 2: CyanogenMod 9


----------



## jellybellys

WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

Win

Motorola Xoom: CyanogenMod 9


----------



## jellybellys

win


----------



## rexdog1888

win

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

win


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

win

Motorola Droid 2: MIUIv4 B1


----------



## chefdave12118

Winning atm

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

Win

Motorola Droid 2: MIUIv4 B1


----------



## jellybellys

Win


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

Win...lol

Motorola Droid 2: MIUIv4 B1


----------



## jellybellys

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!


----------



## davidnc

Won


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

davidnc said:


> Won


Nope. I win.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Are you bipolar? I'm BI-WINNING!


----------



## jellybellys

Sometimes people like to double win... it's moar fun that way


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

Win

Motorola Droid 2: MIUI 2.3.12


----------



## _josh__

#winning
-0-

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jellybellys

`


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

`


----------



## swoggler

The guy below me got raped by a clown horse.


----------



## jellybellys

the guy above me is a liar

Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## swoggler

The guy above me is a liar and the guy below me is a hairy butt lover.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333

swoggler said:


> The guy above me is a liar and the guy below me is a hairy butt lover.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Man how did you know? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Zeklandia

What's this thread for anyways?

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## jellybellys

Zeklandia said:


> What's this thread for anyways?
> 
> Sent from my Battle Droid


Duh. Winning!


----------



## swoggler

Win!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

win


----------



## chessmaster W/nook

This thread is still going


----------



## jellybellys

win


----------



## Zeklandia

The guy below me is a hairy butt lover of a muther fucka...

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## droidzach

Zeklandia said:


> The guy below me is a hairy butt lover of a muther fucka...
> 
> Sent from my Battle Droid


So what's your point! Just jealous cuz I won!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

win


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

Win

Motorola Droid 2: MIUI 2.3.12


----------



## jellybellys

Win


----------



## Zeklandia

I just won...

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## Zeklandia

Hahahahaahahahahahahahajhahhahahhahahhahahahshhahahshshhshshdjdndnsjfmdbfks.dlsnnxowndoskckdjjdhsbnxndzhahahhahahsghshhshahahahahahhahahaha...

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## droidexaminer

Really though.... smh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ceredics

Right


----------



## jellybellys

win


----------



## swoggler

Who is wining?!?!?!

I AM!


----------



## Zeklandia

I am the only one winning here; I was taught how to win by Charlie Sheen.

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## jellybellys

win

Sent from my Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Zeklandia

Winner, winner, chicken dinner...

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## swoggler

Win!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

win


----------



## Zeklandia

i just won haha screw you bitches lol!

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## jellybellys

Zeklandia said:


> i just won haha screw you bitches lol!
> 
> Sent from my Battle Droid


so long...


----------



## Zeklandia

Win

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## jellybellys

win
Sent from...


----------



## Zeklandia

Win

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## jellybellys

Zeklandia said:


> Win
> 
> Sent from my Battle Droid


You won't give up...
WIN!


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

Win

Motorola Droid 2: MIUI 2.3.12


----------



## HAX

Anyone that posts after me is an iFag. Is it worth it?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

The person who posted before me is an iFag... and their also a liar.


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

Win...no iAnything! The "i" is bad

Motorola Droid 2: MIUI 2.3.12


----------



## jellybellys

iWin?


----------



## Zeklandia

uLose

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## jellybellys

nyan nyan nyan


----------



## Zeklandia

Nyandroid

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## jellybellys

Zeklandia said:


> Nyandroid
> 
> Sent from my Battle Droid


I've actually had it playing for at least a day now


----------



## Zeklandia

LOL

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## jellybellys

...and I win

Sent from my Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## swoggler

Win

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Zeklandia

Win

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## jellybellys

wiin


----------



## Zeklandia

I just won... ha!

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## jellybellys

Sent from my Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Zeklandia

Win

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## jellybellys

`


----------



## swoggler

I have won. Next one to post will void the warranty of there phone.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Zeklandia

Been there, done that. I am rooted, and I just won.

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## ScottyBrown

What's my prize?


----------



## jellybellys

It's over 9000


----------



## Skwuhurl

I'll enjoy the fame for a few seconds too...


----------



## jellybellys

..


----------



## jessesmith888

Rip @cassdroid

Rootzound


----------



## jellybellys

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## Rodeojones

So I'm the winner?


----------



## kraymanbauer

Nope.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

Win

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## jellybellys

Sent from my Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## NorthGuard

I win

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

you signed up just to win?
you lost now!


----------



## chessmaster W/nook

jellybellys said:


> you signed up just to win?
> you lost now!


Not really!


----------



## jellybellys

=


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

+

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## jellybellys

jhdfhg jadsfgh lkjdfgh


----------



## wanderfowl

I'm a winner!


----------



## *phi*

Yea my fist post one the last post page eheh


----------



## NorthGuard

Winner!!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

Win

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## jellybellys

win


----------



## NorthGuard

Win

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

win


----------



## Zeklandia

Win


----------



## NorthGuard

Winnnnnnn

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

win...


----------



## vladimirhtg

right.


----------



## jellybellys

win


----------



## im.nick.hello

sorry guys, i take the win


----------



## jellybellys

‌


----------



## Oldiesmann

im.nick.hello said:


> sorry guys, i take the win


In your dreams


----------



## jellybellys

Oldiesmann said:


> In your dreams


In your dreams


----------



## cordell

did I win?


----------



## jellybellys

cordell said:


> did I win?


No


----------



## morrowa2

What do I win?!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

morrowa2 said:


> What do I win?!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Defeat


----------



## morrowa2

What's the grand prize?


----------



## jellybellys

morrowa2 said:


> What's the grand prize?


Defeat


----------



## mowbray1

wow almost as long as i had my charge.


----------



## thedio

jellybellys said:


> Defeat


This guy should be disqualified...


----------



## sheller106

Brett6781 said:


> as a moderator, If I post, then lock this thread is it considered cheating?


no thats being creative!

oh BTW WINNING!


----------



## jellybellys

thedio said:


> This guy should be disqualified...


Disqualified? I didn't see that in the rules!


----------



## thedio

jellybellys said:


> Disqualified? I didn't see that in the rules!


Okay.......I'm winning!!!!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## jellybellys

win


----------



## ScottyBrown

jellybellys said:


> win


Wrong... I win.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook

ScottyBrown said:


> Wrong... I win.


You sir, are wrong.


----------



## ikevin

What am I wining?


----------



## Adam80460

Is it too late to win?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ScottyBrown

Adam80460 said:


> Is it too late to win?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yep, because I've already won.


----------



## .huma

lose


----------



## jellybellys

.huma said:


> lose


you got it


----------



## MattIrsay

jellybellys said:


> you got it


You've got it also.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

MattIrsay said:


> You've got it also.
> ditto
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## jellybellys

and we have a winner!


----------



## davidnc

yup ...me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## MattIrsay

Nope, me.


----------



## jellybellys

‌


----------



## MattIrsay

Win from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

WIN


----------



## MattIrsay

I win.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

yeah


----------



## jeremycase00

All I do is WIN!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thedio

jeremycase00 said:


> All I do is WIN!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No matter what...


----------



## MattIrsay

Yep!


----------



## jellybellys

‌


----------



## davidnc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## atljatl

Lord. I thought I had escaped this thread..... Just when I thought I was out...... I won!


----------



## davidnc

lol think again 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marleyinoc

This thread has been suspended.

Ftw


----------



## MattIrsay

Suspend this thread in hell, Love Satan...Win.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook

jellybellys said:


> ‌


Liar.


----------



## Android_Addict

Winning again  lol

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikelewis

Will my first post be the last post?

Doubt it (but I thought I'd try)


----------



## quickdraw86

> Does anybody kno how to get predictive txt in an app to work, I'm usin touch input & I do have everything enabled in settings...???


Try the touch input keyboard in a system app, like messaging. If you have predictive text enabled and see suggestions in messaging, everything is fine. Like skynyrd said, typing in some apps, like browser, where standard language isn't expected, won't show suggestions

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## krackers

Lock this now!
2401!

(please?)


----------



## thedio

I will eat your unborn child if you post after me.....thus you're CURSED!!!!!


----------



## poly2012

What's goin' on here?


----------



## jellybellys

WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!


----------



## davidnc

Won !!


----------



## testingchip

Got it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Don El

Lastone

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

winnnnnn


----------



## Don El

bah! me last one


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

Win

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## DrMacinyasha

I think I just won.

Sent from my phone.


----------



## jellybellys

wiiiin


----------



## davidnc

Hey yall better luck next time cuz I won haha .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

davidnc said:


> Hey yall better luck next time cuz I won haha .
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.0.2


if you ain't first, your last.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

.


----------



## DrMacinyasha

You just fell for the trap.


----------



## xmc wildchild22

no..i think i win.


----------



## Brett6781

ME


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

Win

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## th3taman

Did I win?


----------



## dropline

mike13083;39601 said:


> Any one having bluetooth issues?


I am not, but only paired with my "Ford Sync".

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Win!


----------



## cubsfan187

Pick me pick me!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## marleyinoc

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

asqwsbuziwdx


----------



## shay d. life

The next post gets it:









It's funny but I'm dead serious.


----------



## jellybellys

HIT ME WITH IT!!!!
Nah. just kidding... please dont kill me!


----------



## shay d. life

^
His full Rootz vacation starts tomorrow. Anyone else wanna go with him?


----------



## jellybellys

Well... I guess I have to make my 900th post before packing my bags!


----------



## Dark Jedi

Thought this was last post winning and not ban the person above ya? What ya expect from a mod LOL.

Btw I'm winning and.never feared the hammer unless tere was a MC before it LOL.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shay d. life

Would you like to be banned? Please say yes wiseguy.


----------



## jairomeo

What do I get?


----------



## shay d. life

Out... >_>


----------



## jairomeo

If I'm banned, I don't have to update my theme lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Yeah

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi

Shay D. Life said:


> Would you like to be banned? Please say yes wiseguy.


Yes wiseguy.









Btw I'm winning again.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zeklandia

W-w-w-winner!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

[email protected]#$%&*-+(0!"':;/?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi

jellybellys said:


> [email protected]#$%&*-+(0!"':;/?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


Let me translate that for you. It says I'm winning and you're not.

Sent from the hand of Zeus


----------



## jellybellys

No... it actually says:

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

YAAAAY!!! What do I win?


----------



## jellybellys

ItsNotCalledDROID said:


> YAAAAY!!! What do I win?


Defeat of course!


----------



## Rasputin

Haha I won again!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Hahahahahaha!

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Rasputin said:


> Haha I won again!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Not anymore!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Winning

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

jellybellys said:


> Winning
> 
> Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


Well I got tiger's blood.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

ItsNotCalledDROID said:


> Well I got tiger's blood.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You must be confused.

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

jellybellys said:


> You must be confused.
> 
> Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


You'll borrow my brain and be like DUDE CAN'T HANDLE IT!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

ItsNotCalledDROID said:


> You'll borrow my brain and be like DUDE CAN'T HANDLE IT!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


win here win there win win everywhere where!

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

jellybellys said:


> win here win there win win everywhere where!
> 
> Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


I'm sorry, but you're a jelly bean burrito, not Charlie Sheen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

ItsNotCalledDROID said:


> I'm sorry, but you're a jelly bean burrito, not Charlie Sheen.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Your such a jellybean burrito man!

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

jellybellys said:


> Your such a jellybean burrito man!
> 
> Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


No I'm a deer that got hit by your mom's car.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

ItsNotCalledDROID said:


> No I'm a deer that got hit by your mom's car.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


In a burrito... eww roadkill burrito!

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

jellybellys said:


> In a burrito... eww roadkill burrito!
> 
> Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


I saw it on the food network.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

ItsNotCalledDROID said:


> I saw it on the food network.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Lol... WIN!

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

jellybellys said:


> Lol... WIN!
> 
> Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


No I'm winning... Gosh you're so stupid for someone with like 900 posts.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

ItsNotCalledDROID said:


> No I'm winning... Gosh you're so stupid for someone with like 900 posts.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


And I just won! Wow I can't believe I keep refreshing waiting for you to post...

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

If I was a mod, I would totally say, "Moved to the LG development section due to not being on topic for this section."

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

There's an lg development section?

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

jellybellys said:


> There's an lg development section?
> 
> Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


I don't think so.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Win!

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

I wonder if anybody has read all the posts here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Maybe... but I'm still winning!!

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

No yarn't.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Will.. not... give... up...

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Well I just really want to get the 2500th post.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Guess who else does?

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

jellybellys said:


> Guess who else does?
> 
> Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


Me, myself, and I.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

2470

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

I also want the 6969th post too, but that's gonna be in a long time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

You can do it!

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Uuuuuuucaaandoeeeeeeeeeeet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Yeah...

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Darn, I'm getting kinda tired :-(

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Sleep tight my little friend... I shall win for now.

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Ya, for now. Like just for now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

jellybellys said:


> There's an lg development section?
> 
> Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


I just checked, there is.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

...and is there anything in it?

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

jellybellys said:


> ...and is there anything in it?
> 
> Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


Yes, but not much.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Winning!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

I give up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Yaaay! Finally!

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi

Ill never will give up.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Keep trying guys!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Yay I'm even numbers now, so I can have the 2500th post!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Not going to let you have it!

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86

I didn't get #2500, but then again #2500 didn't get last!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

2495...

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## Zeklandia

Win

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## Zeklandia

Win

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## Zeklandia

Win

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## Zeklandia

Win

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## Zeklandia

Win! 2500

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## Zeklandia

Win! Double post!

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## jhoward18

As the great Charlie Sheen would say I'm WINNING!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BayRican

Me wanna win

Dropped From My CodeName G-Nex via Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dark Jedi

Sorry but you can't win. As I am winning.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Darn, I missed 2500


----------



## Zeklandia

I did that purposely, so SUCK IT!

Win.

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## Dark Jedi

You can suck it and I will take the win

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

1234567890


----------



## HemiDroid03

Do it


----------



## Dark Jedi

jellybellys said:


> 1234567890


 what is your unlock code for your phone? Lol

Winning

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

addicted


----------



## davidnc

Win again 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## Bluewall

Oh guys, guess what? I just won. Swag !


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Bluewall said:


> Oh guys, guess what? I just won. Swag !


swag down bro. I just won.


----------



## Bluewall

MR H3LLMAN said:


> swag down bro. I just won.


Oh well...shit...OH I JUST WON AGAIN!

Guess i must play some lottery


----------



## jellybellys

Win

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi

What's the one thing Obama will not be able to say?

I win yet again.









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

wiiin


----------



## Zeklandia

Win!

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## Bazar6

I'm pushing for a second place finish...


----------



## jellybellys

boop boop


----------



## Zeklandia

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Win!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## SyNiK4L

dang this thread is old. Win


----------



## jellybellys

Win!

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi

niw l win

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

I WIN!!!!


----------



## Dark Jedi

Could swear you said lose. Because I just won

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

999... what should I do for my 1000th post?


----------



## Dark Jedi

Lose

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

You got it!


----------



## Dark Jedi

Thank you I would like to thank all the little people that I trampled to get where I am today

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Luckily, i'm 6 ft tall


----------



## Dark Jedi

I'm 6'3" so you lose yet again. Lol

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

damn... I have more posts!


----------



## Dark Jedi

Only because the mods has deleted a majority of my posts.

On another forum I had over 10,000 so take that lol.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

‌


----------



## jellybellys

That post I just made has nothing in it... beat that!


----------



## Dark Jedi

Dewguzzler said:


> at least it can haz rootz


Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys




----------



## Dark Jedi

I thought only unicorns shit rainbows?

Back on topic I win as I am taller and have more posts and don't do parlor tricks.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Nope... I win cuz i'm the last poster (at least for a few minutes)


----------



## davidnc

...the more posts you have in this thread just means you lost the most too haha








Oh a Win for me 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## jellybellys

win


----------



## jbowm16

well, Saw this and thought to myself.... How on earth can I resist this POST!


----------



## Bazar6

game over


----------



## Dark Jedi

Bazar6 said:


> game over


For you yes it is

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Win


----------



## Dark Jedi

jellybellys said:


> Winless


Yes you are

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndyFox2011

Flippin heck! This is still going?!

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## foister82

Ni hao


----------



## AndyFox2011

Wie gehts?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shay d. life

Interesting...

Sent from my trunk. Don't just stand there. Get help!!!


----------



## jairomeo

I am enjoying letting all of you believe that one day you well eventually win. Fact is, I already won.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

boobs


----------



## Dark Jedi

Shouldn't think so lowly of yourself.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

win... so fast


----------



## I8qbert

I think so, oh and winning!


----------



## jellybellys

winning


----------



## AndroidUser101

#winning


----------



## jellybellys

winning


----------



## AndyFox2011

Hehehe, keep wishing guys!

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

‌


----------



## I8qbert

Still winning..


----------



## jellybellys

‌


----------



## Zeklandia

Winner!

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## jellybellys

winning


----------



## apena325

In the lead...


----------



## jellybellys

not for long


----------



## Dreamboxuser

Out of nowhere ...........you get left in the dust.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

yeah...


----------



## Dreamboxuser

that's right.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Win

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## horologerMAX

News from the world of watches: 
Stainless steel case with a black rubber strap. Unidirectional rotating stainless steel bezel. Orange dial with luminous hands and index hour markers. Minute markers around the outer rim. Dayof the week and and date appears at the 3 o clock position. Automatic movement. Scratch resistant Hardlex crystal. Screw down crown. Solid case back. Case diameter: 47 mm. Case thickness: 14 mm. Tang clasp. Water resistant at 200 meters/660 feet. Functions: hours, minutes, seconds, calendar. Seiko 5 Orange Dial Automatic Mens Watch SKZ249K1.


----------



## jellybellys

Even the bots are trying to win...

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## Dreamboxuser

I think its trying to say this is taking a lonng time.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

win


----------



## Dreamboxuser

You always win.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Yeah I know
...

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## Dreamboxuser

Knowing is half the battle.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## Dreamboxuser

Ok u win

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Ya.

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## Zeklandia

I won

Sent from my Battle Droid
Which is a Droid Razr


----------



## jellybellys

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy

I win. WOW that was so easy a caveman can do it. .


----------



## Dreamboxuser

Congrats.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys




----------



## pegasus

Try again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevincat3556

HAHA!! I won!!

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy

You sure about that?


----------



## jellybellys

Poop

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## Dreamboxuser

Ewwwwww smelly.


----------



## Hellboy

I win while you clean the mess up

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davidnc

.......I'm here  again

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

So am I cutting in line.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pegasus

OK, try again.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

‌


----------



## Hellboy

What is that? Your voodoo magic has no power in here. I will gladly take this win and shout it from the rooftops.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

‌


----------



## Hellboy

Nope not buying it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

BUY IT!
Buy anything!
Buy something!
Just buy something!
BUY IT!
I like buying stuff...


----------



## Hellboy

Like buy your incredible 2? lol


----------



## jellybellys

Ya...


----------



## MikereDD

http://i.imgur.com/Tmv2P.jpg

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

‌


----------



## Zeklandia

I one!

Tucking fypo!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mowbray1

theres never gonna be a llast post


----------



## jellybellys

‌


----------



## _josh__

This threads still open. Guess I'll win.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

To win or not to win. That is the question.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Hellboy said:


> To win or not to win. That is the question.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


The answer: Not to win. I won.


----------



## Hellboy

You are right I won


----------



## jellybellys

It's really easy to win when your subscribed to "Last post wins!"
It's like it's telling you when you need to win again!


----------



## Dreamboxuser

Thanks for telling me

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

...
^ that's an ellipsis.


----------



## Hellboy

Just take the late night win.


----------



## jellybellys

‌


----------



## Hellboy

I win the rest of yall lose

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans

I'm losing.


----------



## morrowa2

Oh boy! What do I win?


----------



## jellybellys

morrowa2 said:


> Oh boy! What do I win?


defeat


----------



## Hellboy

That's right de feet

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

dea feat?


----------



## BBrad

IM WINNING!!!


----------



## droidmakespwn

Thanks I lost because of this guy below me...


----------



## BBrad

Im winning again!


----------



## jellybellys

Guy below me is an isheep.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pegasus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jellybellys

win


----------



## pegasus

I won^_^








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jellybellys

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## turkeyman79

I win


----------



## turkeyman79

I win again


----------



## turkeyman79

and again


----------



## jellybellys

Triple win!


----------



## turkeyman79

darn I lost


----------



## jellybellys

too bad


----------



## turkeyman79

and again


----------



## jellybellys

single win


----------



## jellybellys

double win


----------



## jellybellys

triple win


----------



## turkeyman79

I am winning again


----------



## turkeyman79

and again and again and again


----------



## turkeyman79

yea, I am still winning


----------



## jellybellys

1


----------



## jellybellys

2


----------



## jellybellys

3


----------



## turkeyman79

wow you can count


----------



## turkeyman79

4, 5, 6


----------



## jellybellys

i guess so can you...
win


----------



## turkeyman79

try again


----------



## turkeyman79

I am still winning


----------



## jellybellys

‌


----------



## turkeyman79

Win


----------



## jellybellys

you wont give up will you?


----------



## dmeadows013

Now I am winning.


----------



## jellybellys

not


----------



## Dreamboxuser

Yay!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

....I'm winning against you bot!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

the bots won't give up!


----------



## Mikefrostlpn

Banhammer justice for all


----------



## jellybellys

Mikefrostlpn said:


> Banhammer justice for all


YAAAY! (still winning...)


----------



## Dreamboxuser

Still?

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

win


----------



## alaman68

is this "last post wins" or "try to ban yourself"?

winning


----------



## jellybellys

win... forever


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

And I'm back

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## jellybellys

But not for long

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

Whoever posts after me is agreeing that my post is the last post. In other words, the win is conceded to me. 

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

Spectre you ruined the thread. But, because I'm pointing it out.. I guess you win.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

Yep. Wait.........by posting I make myself lose. Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

Aha! My plan worked!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

Aha! My plan worked too. What is it? If you ask, I win. 

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

I am uninterested in your plan. This makes me the winner.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

I only told you about this plan to distract from the real plan. Epic winner.


----------



## blaineevans

Spoiled again. Wait..?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

Like chicken left on the counter for three weeks!

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

Like any one of the Kardashian kids!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

Like anyone of the Lohan girls, virgin Lindsay (ie when she was five or before) or crackhead Lindsay.

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

You took her virginity at 5? That's pretty ballsy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

It wasn't me. I don't have any stds. 

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

I believe the responsible party is dead. Contact liver cirrhosis. I didn't even know that was possible. My eyes got hep c from watching Kardashians.


----------



## blaineevans

Did you go blind?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

No, but I did grow a third eye. That one went blind, messing up my depth perception. 

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

Shitty deal. I would get that looked at.. just avoid Bruce Jenner's plastic surgeon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

I believe his plastic surgeon is Freddy Kruger.

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## cabutr

Win

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

Neg.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

YOU SHALL NOT PASS


----------



## blaineevans

Nope.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Nope right back at cha!


----------



## blaineevans

Nada.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

YOU WILL NEVER WIN!


----------



## blaineevans

Niet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

win


----------



## blaineevans

Negatron.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

win again


----------



## blaineevans

Fuck no, bro.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

hah... I win


----------



## blaineevans

Fuck nah, brah.


----------



## jellybellys

Fuck yeah... brah!


----------



## blaineevans

I said no.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

YOU SHALL *NEVER* WIN!!!!!


----------



## blaineevans

I always win, except when I lose.


----------



## jellybellys

like now


----------



## blaineevans

Later, maybe.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

now


----------



## blaineevans

1873

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

1874


----------



## spectredroid

Googleplex

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

I saw the sign.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Googleplex * over 9000!


----------



## blaineevans

I win because I took an arrow in the knee.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

I win because... because.


----------



## blaineevans

?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

because yes.


----------



## spectredroid

......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... win.

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

What about no?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

No, yes you see?

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## jellybellys

win


----------



## blaineevans

lose

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

you got it


----------



## blaineevans

Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

youre welkom


----------



## blaineevans

You sir.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

win $500 and a brand new car!


----------



## blaineevans

Do not pass go, do not collect $200.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Too bad. I already did.


----------



## blaineevans

Bastard.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Passed go again. Looks like I'm up another $200.


----------



## blaineevans

Go to jail.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Oops. Looks like I made a wrong turn while going to jail... and I got meself yet another $200. Plus I bought the boardwalk and park place on the way,


----------



## spectredroid

Community Chest: pay on each building you own. Sadly, it would appear you don't have enough. Bankrupt. Community Chest: Pam Anderson.

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

Chutes and Ladders.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans

L

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

O

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

L

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

R


----------



## jellybellys

O


----------



## jellybellys

F


----------



## jellybellys

L


----------



## jellybellys

M


----------



## jellybellys

A


----------



## jellybellys

O


----------



## blaineevans

N

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

O

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Y


----------



## jellybellys

E


----------



## jellybellys

S


----------



## blaineevans

There once was a man from Nantucket.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

‌


----------



## blaineevans

Blank posts mean I win.


----------



## jellybellys

From now on... they mean you'll never win!


----------



## jellybellys

‌


----------



## blaineevans

You can't just change shit whenever you see fit. That's not how this works.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Well it is now. Deal with it.


----------



## jellybellys

‌


----------



## spectredroid

Beware whomever posts next. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Not scared at all.


----------



## blaineevans

Jellybellys just peed a little.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

Indeed he did.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

blaineevans said:


> Jellybellys just peed a little.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


... in your mouth!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans

Okay R. Kelly..

/no

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

win!


----------



## spectredroid

Less

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

More!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

The most

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

;lakjsdf;lkjurunjfnikjdpoina'lkn voihdaknfaskdf mdf aiakjfoiefn anfeir;afnkafaksfni nwefinsodfnflnf or;lrngf gaineinf;lknlgheoinfld the mostest joeinfaienfaoidfna'odinfa[difnadknf;aogin'afinsf asdifna'dfinas'dfiaf sd'fnaifnas'dfnas'df 'fa'[dfinapigha'npgas'fn 'ad f'affk f'afna'[ifna' fadf a'pdif'af a' f a'spidfpinapsidnf'pnf a'kdnf 'apdifnapdifjpinnapijf 'aspkj 'shjtpinmf


----------



## xjjunkie

woot woot i win!!!


----------



## jellybellys

C-A-M-P-F-I-R-E-S-O-N-G song!


----------



## blaineevans

Look at junkie trying to get in on this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

blaineevans said:


> Look at junkie trying to get in on this.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


he will never win


----------



## blaineevans

jellybellys said:


> he will never win


Neither will you

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

blaineevans said:


> Neither will you
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


or you


----------



## blaineevans

No me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

ME


----------



## blaineevans

Shh.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

YOU'LL WAKE THE DARN BIRDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blaineevans

AH LA FA LA!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

http://choose.yudia.net/


----------



## crhopkins

I have taken the lead!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dennis96411

All comments below this line are null and void. Oh, and I win.
=================================================


----------



## jellybellys

===================================================================
All comments above that line are null and void.

WIN!!!!

All comments below this line are also null and void.
===================================================================


----------



## blaineevans

The line starts here bro.

_

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

You must be confused.
_

It's right there.


----------



## blaineevans

Confuse me not.

/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dennis96411

null

Sent from my Samsung Exhibit II.
"Boys have swag; men have class. If you have lots of swag, your [REDACTED] haven't dropped." -Mr. Herp a Derp


----------



## jellybellys

It's available on eBay. BUY IT NOW!!!!


----------



## spectredroid

Ebay item is a scam.


----------



## dennis96411

Beef jerky is tasty, especially spicy ones.

Sent from my Samsung Exhibit II.
"Boys have swag; men have class. If you have lots of swag, your [REDACTED] haven't dropped." -Mr. Herp a Derp


----------



## jellybellys

DON'T THROW YOUR TRASH IN MY BACKYARD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blaineevans

Hey you kids! Get off my lawn!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

..oh yeah. I win.


----------



## dachef3184

HOOKEDONDROID;48708 said:


> I know that is a known bug, I know Santod and Virus are aware of it. Have you tried adding it to the Rom zip before flashing it? Over the next few days ill dig in and see if I can figure it out...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Tried swapping it for the one in 248 and couldnt get it to work.... But that could just be user errors...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dennis96411

Herp derp


----------



## jellybellys

dachef3184 said:


> Tried swapping it for the one in 248 and couldnt get it to work.... But that could just be user errors...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Wrong thread broski.


----------



## luigi90210

win.rar
win.rar


----------



## jellybellys

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## luigi90210

nope.avi


----------



## jellybellys

Hello.jpg

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## luigi90210

jellybellys said:


> Hello.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


ohmygoditsaduck.jpg

resistanceisfutile.avi


----------



## jellybellys

luigi90210 said:


> ohmygoditsaduck.jpg
> 
> resistanceisfutile.avi


I read that wrong at first...
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans

fastboot flash win blaineevans.img

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

fastboot flash blaineevans in the face!
*blaineevans admires its beauty*


----------



## spectredroid

111000100101110101110100010111010000010101111010101101000101011101000010111011100010001000101111011101010100010001110101110101


----------



## jellybellys

win


----------



## blaineevans

No?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Yes?


----------



## blaineevans

That was rhetorical.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

No?


----------



## blaineevans

Shut.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

the.


----------



## blaineevans

Front.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Door.


----------



## blaineevans

Sideways.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

I'm not drinking Merlot!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

spectredroid said:


> I'm not drinking Merlot!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Problem officer? I swear I haven't been drunking!


----------



## blaineevans

My cousin got married yesterday. There was not enough blood in my alcohol system by the time the ceremony came around.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

...and I win.


----------



## blaineevans

The game.

You lost it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

‌


----------



## jellybellys

Ctrl+Shift+U200C = one of my favorite key combos.


----------



## blaineevans

Press Alt + F4 for nudes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jGdsvfPd

Alt+F5 for dudes?


----------



## blaineevans

No ****.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

‌


----------



## blaineevans

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

‌


----------



## blaineevans

BLANK POSTS!


----------



## jellybellys

‌


----------



## blaineevans

POSTS DE BLANK!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

‌


----------



## jellybellys

not blank


----------



## jellybellys

happy?


----------



## blaineevans

No.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

happy now?


----------



## spectredroid

I feel happy to post last.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

winning!


----------



## dennis96411

Losing.

Sent from my SGH-T679


----------



## jellybellys

dennis96411 said:


> Losing.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679


that you are


----------



## Tucstwo

This thread actually grenaded my Tapatalk. Second times a charm.


----------



## jellybellys

win


----------



## dennis96411

Nope.avi

Sent from my SGH-T679


----------



## CarterD13

Win?

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

CarterD13 said:


> Win?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


no


----------



## blaineevans

Tucstwo said:


> This thread actually grenaded my Tapatalk. Second times a charm.


Fuck your tapatalk!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

1759


----------



## blaineevans

1760

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

1763


----------



## blaineevans

∞


----------



## jellybellys

1766


----------



## blaineevans

I still win.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

1768


----------



## jellybellys

Double win!


----------



## jellybellys

Triple win!


----------



## blaineevans

Quadruple fail.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Pentople WIN!


----------



## jermaine151




----------



## jellybellys

win


----------



## blaineevans

.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

Whoever posts after this agrees that he traded his penis for an iPhone.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Whoever posts before this agrees that they were originally a man, but got sex changed so they could keep their iPhones up their vagina.


----------



## spectredroid

Maybe, but doesn't change what I originally wrote. I don't count, since I apparently have a vagina. Still win.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Well, I still have a penis.


----------



## spectredroid

If you consider an iPhone a penis, then yes you do. I don't consider iPhones penises, as for those who like them though..........

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Nope, an actually functioning human body penis. Born with it.


----------



## blaineevans

Everyone loses.

But me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Everyone but blaineevans wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Except for:
spectredroid... and all the rest of yous.


----------



## blaineevans

I declare victory!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

I declare ultra victory!


----------



## blaineevans

I declare super ultra victory!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

I declare super ultra mega victory!


----------



## blaineevans

You declare failure.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Hah... You talking about yourself? I still have my super ultra mega victory title!


----------



## blaineevans

Your title doesn't mean shit, bro!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

BROSKI!!!!!


----------



## blaineevans

Broseph!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Brotastic!


----------



## blaineevans

Bromazing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Motobrola.


----------



## blaineevans

Brotatoe.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Toads-mah-broats!


----------



## blaineevans

Broats and ho's.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Bee's knees...


----------



## blaineevans

Broccoli.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

, Albert

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

What..?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Yo mamma so fat she can"t win!


----------



## blaineevans

Yo momma so dumb she don't know what winning is!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

yo mamma


----------



## jellybellys

Plot twist: yo mamma is actually yo dad... O MY GAWD!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Yo dadda


----------



## nexgeezus

I won. 

Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn...


----------



## spectredroid

I won, and keep winning henceforth.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Fffff


----------



## nexgeezus

Winning, again....

Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn...


----------



## GaTTiNThaHaT

god this forum is full of losers.... except me


----------



## davidnc

Back to take the Win !!


----------



## jellybellys

Ya ya ya ya

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

My henceforth still applies. I win, you lose. This is like sex with Kobe Bryant, you can fight it all you want, but sooner or later it is going to happen.


----------



## jellybellys

Say whatever you want, but the rules still say last post wins. I win.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA

What do u win again?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

YaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM goes the dynamite!


----------



## jellybellys

‌


----------



## spectredroid

Exactly, with such force jelly is speechless.


----------



## jellybellys

‌


----------



## jellybellys

Haha you loose jellybellys! I win!


----------



## jellybellys

No! Me!


----------



## aDeQ666

Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\


----------



## dadsterflip

Whooooozaaaa

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

woh there zephie


----------



## aDeQ666

Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

yeah


----------



## GeeFrmCali

winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## jellybellys

GeeFrmCali said:


> winner winner chicken dinner.


sorry i stole it


----------



## skruid

I win

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

win


----------



## muchomaas

Thread closed at the request of the OP.

So I win


----------



## aDeQ666

Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

you shall not pass


----------



## aDeQ666

Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki


----------



## davidnc

looks like you lost again too hahahahahahaha


----------



## davidnc

looks like you lost again too hahahahahahaha









duplicate post on accident guess that means i really Won


----------



## spectredroid

Single post on purpose, all I need to win.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davidnc

yup


----------



## jellybellys

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## levatator

Does this mean I win?!?!







yes!!!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

no


----------



## aDeQ666

Weee..

Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

no


----------



## aDeQ666

Yes..


----------



## jellybellys

maybe


----------



## spectredroid

Not

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

abort


----------



## aDeQ666

Eject!!


----------



## lawless21

I Win


----------



## TragicRemedy

< supreme victory


----------



## jellybellys

Retry

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## levatator

WINNING!!!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

Losing!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasfdasdf


----------



## spectredroid

Jhkhkhjgjhgjjhgjuydcbjugfcgjjgffvhjjhfdgjjhcdghjhgddgbjiyfchjbvgjjhfghjbffhjgwinningghjjhhjhffhvbhn!

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## jellybellys

win


----------



## tsruggles

So you thought.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

i win


----------



## tsruggles

You wish

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tsruggles

That's pertinent.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

you'll never win


----------



## tsruggles

I see.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

Indeed.

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## davidnc

I see , I win,,, Yup Yup


----------



## spectredroid

Well........no.


----------



## tsruggles

That's right. I win.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

You did! No wait, bad news.

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## davidnc

Bad news for you , yup lol


----------



## BeADroid

#winning

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

Nope

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## BeADroid

Now it's all me. bayyybeee.

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## davidnc

really? lol
first win of the month


----------



## spectredroid

Umm......... no. 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NickS VR4

New rule, if you post after me, you lose. (Guess that makes me the winner).

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

Rules are made to be broken. Especially since I already did it. Making me the victor, yet again.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kghayse

Sniper shot, for the win!


----------



## BeADroid

Outtta nowhere for the win!!!!!

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

Back to nowhere for the loss.

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## BeADroid

Here's some water to wash down the dust..... as I zoom past you, for the win!

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## KoolSavas95

Bam...win.

Sent from my LG-P990 using RootzWiki


----------



## BeADroid

Hey what's that? You n my rearview. Boom winning!!

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## davidnc

In the lead for the Win


----------



## BeADroid

Since when is 2nd place the lead. 
Winning

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## davidnc

Pffft but I'm not in second place,you are hahahaha

Sent from my Nexus


----------



## BeADroid

Burrnnn .NOT!!

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

. This.


----------



## BeADroid

Wow! So wrong. I think you meant this!









Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## BBrad

Winning lalala

Sent from my BLACKED OUT BLACK BEAN


----------



## cybersa

Keep on trying.


----------



## BBrad

You keep trying

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeADroid

You didn't try hard enough

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## BBrad

Says the guy behind me









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeADroid

Nope I'm in front, as always.

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## BeADroid

Nope I'm in front, as always.

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

Man, the actual belief that anyone could win this but me is like Lindsay Lohan believing she will be sober. Tiger Woods believing he will be faithful. Michael Bay believing he will direct an art film. NO. I win. Done.


----------



## BeADroid

Hey buddy, the doc says time to take your medicine. You are delusional. I am winning.

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## BBrad

I'm clearly winning

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeADroid

Obviously you wear glasses cause you're blind. Only a blind guy couldn't see that I am winning!

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## BBrad

Then you must be blind FAIL

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeADroid

My glasses obviously not dark blind guys glasses. I wear mine, so when I look behind me. I can clearly see you not WINNING. CAUSE I AM:lol:

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## BBrad

Wrong I'm winning by faaaaaaaar!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeADroid

Faaarrrr behind me.
Winning

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## BBrad

I think your misreading

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeADroid

Nope this post clearly says.....I'M Winning

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## BBrad

Uhhh what

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## 64nxgall

I'm confused


----------



## BBrad

Me too buddy me too

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeADroid

It is not that confusing, yiy are losing and I am winning.

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## BBrad

Your the confused one

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeADroid

I may be confused, but lookie now I am winning.

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## BBrad

OK now this is just tiring haha

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeADroid

it must be, since yiy are in second place.
Winning.

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## BBrad

Lalalalalalala

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeADroid

OMG you finally cracked!

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## BBrad

Nope

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeADroid

So delusional, (sadly pats shoulder) you are not winnng. I am.

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## BBrad

What was that?









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeADroid

ninja win









Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## mil0ck

I shall be the winner!

Sent from my Trinity-powered maguro


----------



## BBrad

I don't think so









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeADroid

strolling in for the win ! 

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## BBrad

Hehehehehehe:lol:







:lol::lol::lol:







:lol:







:lol::lol:







:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:







:lol::lol::lol:







:lol:







:lol:







:lol:







:lol::
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeADroid

Oh ..no he didn't







:lol:







:lol:







:lol:







:lol:







:lol:







:lol:







:lol:

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

h34r:







h34r:







h34r:







I







h34r:







h34r:







h34r:







h34r:







h34r:h34r:win

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## BBrad

Bloooblaaahbliopdy blaaaah







:mellow:







:mellow:







:mellow:














:mellow:







:mellow:







:mellow:







:mellow:







:mellow:







:mellow:

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeADroid

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## BeADroid

Still winning.

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## Brad.S.

Feels so good to win.


----------



## bradg24

Ha I am winning now..

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

I don't think solo.....









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ICE

winning

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Nope







:lol::lol::lol:

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeADroid

So close, yet still not winning. That's losing. Cause I am winning.









Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## southpaw420

Take a close look at my profile pic.

That's right, I'll win in the end!


----------



## BBrad

southpaw420 said:


> Take a close look at my profile pic.
> 
> That's right, I'll win in the end!
> View attachment 34889
> View attachment 34890


you wish

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hedsick

I win.


----------



## Bacon Megazord

I win harder.


----------



## BBrad

No no no

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeADroid

Yes yes yes. I'm back and I'm winning!!!

Floating through the ether, from my mind to yours?


----------



## BBrad

Hmm I'm bored of saying I'm winning what phone are you using currently (poll)

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xmrsilentx

iPhone 3g. And I just lost my iPod.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBrad

xmrsilentx said:


> iPhone 3g. And I just lost my iPod.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


cool but no offence your on on a android forum and there's tons of fanboys lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeADroid

xmrsilentx said:


> iPhone 3g. And I just lost my iPod.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


What get out! I am using the next big thing. Vsw S3

Floating through the ether, from my mind to yours?


----------



## AndyFox2011

This is still going huh? getting kinda old!


----------



## greenlantan

Closed Win.


----------



## mightybrick

Shhhhhhh.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Foxtrot_Xray

I'm surprised this isn't locked yet.

D'oh!


----------



## andrewjt19

I read the first couple of pages, hilarious.. Now I'm winning..









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## M_T_M

andrewjt19 said:


> I read the first couple of pages, hilarious.. Now I'm winning..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yep....you are winning alright


----------



## Woody

But I am winning slightly better


----------



## Dirtbikerr450

i Am winning


----------



## j2cool

Just like Charlie Sheen, 
Duh, WINNING.


----------



## M_T_M

Since the guy above has won...can we now close this now pointless thread?


----------



## crhopkins

I'm taking the lead.


----------



## BeADroid

Ooh so close obut out of nowhere comes this scrappy young kid!! For the win!!!

Floating through the ether, from my mind to yours?


----------



## j2cool

Whoops。


----------



## sanjaykumar.sanjay69

i won

Sent by sanjay


----------



## AndyFox2011

I win WOOT

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using RootzWiki


----------



## wali01x

i won since im the last one =P


----------



## davidnc

nope im last post for now ha

Sent from my SGSIII using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## hardkick

I think i would be wining the game for sure


----------



## davidnc

ok ha

Sent from my SGSIII using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## airforcegeek

I win..


----------



## klquicksall

Win

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Migamix

me FTW


----------



## Mellen_hed

Makram said:


> Is this game for real? can somebody really win?


You WERE winning, until I posted! Ha!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using RootzWiki


----------



## parkson

how is this still open


----------



## RaiderX29

I'm the thread killer therefore I'll win! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## b16

I won, well I worked on the entire new UI, so close enough.


----------



## SVT Cobra

Score!


----------



## SVT Cobra

What did I win? (don't answer, I need the last post.. LOL) 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## AndyFox2011

Wow this is still going?! Jeez i need to sign into Rootz more often!

Heheheh i win


----------



## Android_Addict

Wow! This is still going and I haven't been here for what seems like forever....

Last post...Looks like I win!

Sent from my XT1060DE


----------



## wctaylor79

What prize I win?


----------



## juv3

Send me the prize via Paypal


----------



## Android_Addict

What's the prize? Hey... I'm winning again!

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## puked

I win, no doubt


----------



## kbluhm

yo


----------

